# October 22. Uber drivers are organizing a huge nationwide protest!!!



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

*Uber* strike 3 hrs off duty, front of uber office's


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I don't agree with the format of "24 Hour Strike". It should have been a "3 Hour Work Stoppage and Protest". That would have resulted in much higher driver participation.

But I don't have a say or a choice in this matter, so I will support it. My UberPhone will remain off for the entire day of 22nd of October. I will also ask all other UberTaxi drivers that I know to do the same.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Originally it was three hours. When did it change to 24 hrs?


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll do either..as I don't work on Wednesdays anyway. But I understand it being harder for those who need the money.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Originally it was three hours. When did it change to 24 hrs?


I don't know if it has or has not changed. I've lost access to my FB account, so I can't check the CADA board.
Can some forum members please join CADA FB board, and keep the forum members informed.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

CADA Poster for
October 22nd Strike

https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=06c2...5784&ithint=file,pdf&authkey=!ABj5HCw5fkb2y5E


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

According to the following....it is supposed to last for 3 hours.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...e-country-are-organizing-their-largest#2d2xdp


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Ara said:


> *Uber* strike 24 hrs off duty, front of uber office's


Where did you get the 24 hours off duty number from?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

An earlier month long Poll on Driver participation in Protest against Uber's policies:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-to-gauge-driver-sentiment-ride-sharing-news-thread.1918/


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

I hope Charleston Drivers do this, so I can reap the benefits lol


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I hope Charleston Drivers do this, so I can reap the benefits lol


Some illegal alien driver will get all the surge money from a strike!

And I will also!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I hope Charleston Drivers do this, so I can reap the benefits lol


So I take it you are UberHappy with Uber that you can't even shut your App Off for 3 hours?



floridog said:


> Some illegal alien driver will get all the surge money from a strike!
> 
> And I will also!!


Dude you are a contender for 
The Stupidest Troll Trophy!


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

For one day turn off your phone, nobody dies and if any body can't its ok keep driving for $ AND no tip's.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

which is tied to the Teamsters Local 986 in L.A. , will be protesting at Uber's L.A. offices on October 22 at noon and has encouraged all Uber drivers to gather at their local Uber offices.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ara said:


> *Uber* strike 24 hrs off duty, front of uber office's





Former Yellow Driver said:


> According to the following....it is supposed to last for 3 hours.
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...e-country-are-organizing-their-largest#2d2xdp





Ara said:


> For one day turn off your phone,


@Ara 
Where did you hear that it's a "One Day Strike" and not a "3 Hour Protest"?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't think Ara responds to direct questions.


----------



## millertimex86 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm in screw it, at least in some ways can feel good for a day before becoming a slave again.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Ara
> Where did you hear that it's a "One Day Strike" and not a "3 Hour Protest"?


you right 100%


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Ara said:


> you right 100%


How do you know he is right 100%?


----------



## millertimex86 (Sep 28, 2014)

Maybe they are 50/50?? Lol split the difference here


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

Because 1 day strike better , how much is drivers have *patient*??????


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Ara said:


> Because 1 day strike better


So you made up the 24 hours because you thought it would be better?


Ara said:


> how much is drivers have *patient*??????


 What does this mean?


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

Well im in for the 3 hour window, even if it was in fact a full day.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't understand guys why complain about time or day???Ask about which way is good about send drivers sound to uber lazy employee........or robotic company!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't agree with the format of "24 Hour Strike". It should have been a "3 Hour Work Stoppage and Protest". That would have resulted in much higher driver participation.
> 
> But I don't have a say or a choice in this matter, so I will support it. My UberPhone will remain off for the entire day of 22nd of October. I will also ask all other UberTaxi drivers that I know to do the same.


....my 2 cents.....I will not support a 24hr "strike". I will drive my normal schedule on that day.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Ara said:


> Because 1 day strike better , how much is drivers have *patient*??????


Great, the blind leading the blind. Unbelievable, this is why nothing works correctly. The logistics of the event can't even be lined out correctly and on top of it we can't even get comprehendible English so we know what is exactly expected of us.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'm trying to get all the info about the protest.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Great, the blind leading the blind. Unbelievable, this is why nothing works correctly. The logistics of the event can't even be lined out correctly and on top of it we can't even get comprehendible English so we know what is exactly expected of us.


I don't think Ara has anything to do with organizing the strike......and hopefully NOTHING to do with writing any of the printed flyers or news releases. My opinion is that he had decided on his own that the strike/work stoppage SHOULD be for 24 hours and then started his own thread with this erroneous information. Whether he actually understands what he is doing and the possible damage.....well I doubt it.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Shame this isn't happening in Phoenix. I'd be more than happy to pick up all those extra fares while others were "striking".


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I'd be more than happy to pick up all those extra fares while others were "striking".


Yep....part of the problem with efforts like this is that there are always some drivers that will only consider themselves and the short term. Usually the same drivers are only too happy to share in any hard fought concessions/improvements.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Shame this isn't happening in Phoenix. I'd be more than happy to pick up all those extra fares while others were "striking".


It's planned as a nationwide protest. 
So you'll get your chance to be a scab.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Fact: I make damn good money. There is no reason for me to strike. In fact, seems most everyone in my market makes good money if they actually try.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Fact: I make damn good money. There is no reason for me to strike. In fact, seems most everyone in my market makes good money if they actually try.


In your market. Do you actually believe that ALL the lazy drivers are in the other markets? Whatever the issues are in the other markets will eventually also be your problems.

Excluding pay....what about the other issues: acceptance rates, ratings, regulatory problems?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Fact: I make damn good money. There is no reason for me to strike. In fact, seems most everyone in my market makes good money if they actually try.


Would it kill you to shut your app off for 3 hours to give drivers a collective voice in getting things to change?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

We should use the pax app on 10/22/2014 and order uberx , to find out who is working when they are not supposed to.
*Get the name, and license plate number and post it here.*


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm soooo down for this. I will be at the office in LA. 

Who cares about scabs Uber does not want the bad press. Trust.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Why not take a more positive approach and just send them a text message advising that there is a work stoppage for 3 hours and asking them to support our efforts? Many/most drivers probably don't visit this site or CADA and may not even be aware of the work stoppage. Better to at least try to educate rather than immediately try to shame/punish drivers that are innocent of any intentional wrong doing.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Why does it have to be on 10/22, that's my double rebate day. I got over a dollar of gasoline rebates ready to be doubled, I'll be paying less than a dollar a gallon of gas on that day.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly said:


> Why does it have to be on 10/22, that's my double rebate day. I got over a dollar of gasoline rebates ready to be doubled, I'll be paying less than a dollar a gallon of gas on that day.


So what? Buy the gasoline and use it after the work stoppage....or before the stoppage....or.... Surely you can work it out.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The PROTEST is from 12 Noon to 3PM Pacific Standard Time.
So it is 3PM to 6PM EST, 2PM to 5PM CST, 1PM to 4PM MST.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

Tha


chi1cabby said:


> The PROTEST is from 12 Noon to 3PM Pacific Standard Time.
> So it is 3PM to 6PM EST, 2PM to 5PM CST, 1PM to 4PM MST.
> 
> View attachment 1661
> ...


thank you


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ara said:


> *Uber* strike 24 hrs off duty, front of uber office's


Can you please edit your post to reflect the correct info, thanx!


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Can you please edit your post to reflect the correct info, thanx!


Ok


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm just curious as to how many will say they are doing this and then go out and catch all the fares on surge pricing without saying a word, yea, strike baby!


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lyft can be main sponsor for OCT strike


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> I'm just curious as to how many will say they are doing this and then go out and catch all the fares on surge pricing without saying a word, yea, strike baby!


It's not only about the actual protest, but also getting media attention to the drivers grievances. And there will be plenty of media attention this time.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

A 3 hour protest makes this feasible 

Everyone can take 3 hours out their day come on

We need to push back. This sharing economy concept is new and these companies are just trying to see how much they can nickel and dime us until we've had enough. 

There's a precedent to be set here. It's really not as hard as people think. 

Uber counts on its image alone to lure riders and more importantly drivers. The image goes, so to does Uber's success. 

They don't want it with us.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Fact: I make damn good money. There is no reason for me to strike. In fact, seems most everyone in my market makes good money if they actually try.


Making good money or making good gross?


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

Those flyers are on point! I will def strike for that 3 hour window, especially that being traffic hours/evening commute for most riders.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Fact: I make damn good money. There is no reason for me to strike. In fact, seems most everyone in my market makes good money if they actually try.


this you idea lol.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> And there will be plenty of media attention this time.


I've been commenting and tweeting this on Uber related articles:

Uber Drivers Protest Nationwide Oct 22nd Noon-3PM PST, 3-6PM EST
http://t.co/TxZv8TOISC
http://t.co/jiKsJuqYWb


----------



## Hi_Ko (Sep 22, 2014)

In unity is power!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Ara said:


> View attachment 1672


On my phone atm... just wondering if these images are printable on my pc? If so I will spend a few bucks and pass them out to uber drivers and passengers in ot!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> just wondering if these images are printable on my pc?


This is the link to the pdf for this poster:
https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=06c2...5784&ithint=file,pdf&authkey=!ABj5HCw5fkb2y5E


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vjdxvix77r4l6uq/10655455_719776124774121_6747999231523851059_o.jpg?dl=0










https://www.dropbox.com/s/nho8h9k2v6t0b9a/10658838_719795741438826_6600087772849170024_o.jpg?dl=0


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DrIvers are really going to have to be proactive in getting the word out to the other drivers, as well as to the local reporters who've have covered Uber in the past for the local outlets.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@UberGirl can you please give the forum members another primer on your techniques on reaching out to other drivers.
Thank you!


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Just need to point out a few things. Afterall, you can't try to call someone else out on lies, by lying.

1) The only place where there claims to be a tip for Uber drivers, is on "UberTaxi". Everywhere else, it just says "Its not needed."
2) You get to claim a deduction from the IRS on your earnings. This is meant to include the costs of maintaining your vehicle. If you're not using it as such, you're committing fraud.
3) I've never seen a report showing that female drivers would be/have been deactivated for reporting sexual harrassment. In fact, Uber has repeatedly taken a no tolerance stand on this.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not downing on your efforts. But they should be HONEST. You can't take the moral high ground by doing the same thing you accuse the other side of.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Afterall, you can't try to call someone else out on lies, by lying.


I'm just the guy that puts info that I gather on other boards on this forum. If it were upto me, I wouldn't engage in fibs or hyperbole, as there are many real grievances. But I have no role in what is being put out by the Protest organisers.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Just need to point out a few things. .


Droosk you are a low life without credibility. Quite possibly a troll.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

floridog said:


> Some illegal alien driver will get all the surge money from a strike!
> 
> And I will also!!


I will order you and rate you a 1


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh, and is that 12noon - 3pm (PST) on Wednesday 22 Oct 2014, right?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> I'm just curious as to how many will say they are doing this and then go out and catch all the fares on surge pricing without saying a word, yea, strike baby!


All they will catch is 1 star ratings from other drivers


----------



## Tampa driver (Oct 5, 2014)

I just started two weeks a go and havent't made the money they promised I was going to make. Can I ask any uber driver in Tampabay area who is making money to give me pointers


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

puber said:


> All they will catch is 1 star ratings from other drivers


I really doubt there will be surge pricing. Uber will probably hit the Big Red Surge Override button. And if Driver's do go on their Rider Apps to request a ride, how about first just texting/calling the Driver and letting them know that there is a 12noon - 3pm "No Drive" Protest going on. Would guess many didn't know, not all but many?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

floridog said:


> Some illegal alien driver will get all the surge money from a strike!
> 
> And I will also!!


That's why you suck! I'm guessing there are probably other reasons, but this one we know about.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Ara said:


> For one day turn off your phone, nobody dies and if any body can't its ok keep driving for $ AND no tip's.


You're getting '$'? I'm just getting the 'no tips.' Actually, had it not been for the tips I am getting, I would have quite a long time ago.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm just the guy that puts info that I gather on other boards on this forum. If it were upto me, I wouldn't engage in fibs or hyperbole, as there are many real grievances. But I have no role in what is being put out by the Protest organisers.


I know man, not trying to attack you. Just trying to keep people on the up and up.



Former Yellow Driver said:


> Droosk you are a low life without credibility. Quite possibly a troll.


Whatever you need to tell yourself man. I know, bitter people like you don't appreciate having facts and logic thrown in their faces. Its okay though, you'll grow up one day.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

We should all turn our apps on at the protest just so all these ******s that can't take 3 measly hours out of their day will be sitting on their ass waiting for a ping during a bogus surge.

I still have my free cancel at my disposal for one of you losers as well. Hope you enjoy getting in/out of the maze that will be Santa Monica that afternoon.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Here are @UberGirl's ideas about getting the word out to other Drivers about the strike and the forum:

"I had athought today that drivers can spread the word about this forumvia waze, I see a bunch of waze icons around all the time and you can send a message to nearby wazers quite a few of who will be drivers. But anykind of attention is good right, even if they are not drivers but ridersmaybe they'll check it out as well"

"There are 2 options for messaging through wAze, you can do either general message that users nearby may see and look, or target the user icons around individually.

I've been doing it today in busy places in between pings, just copy paste the link"

"Spread the word through waze, I get 3-5 thanks replied every time I put the message up"

*Attached Files:*




*image.jpg*


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Consistent Message/Organized Protests Going Forward

This should be a start not and end. There should be frequent 3 hrs protests that are well organized.They should be periodic (monthly?) and alternate days/times in the future.

Thoughts:
- Next one should be Wednesday, November 19, 2014, 12noon - 3pm (PST) to make it simple.
- Need Uber Drivers to be able to communicate with other Drivers
- Has to be an App for that, right?

Drivers - we're all different:

No Drivers should be chastised, demeaned, or strong-armed for driving during these times. That's Old School Union tactics.

Personally, I will support a 3 hour protest of this type but I will never call someone a Scab or expect them not to drive. That's being "Uber" in my book. Instead, communicate the benefits to Driver consistently and openly. Show the benefits and then let each Driver make a choice. This will be a process.

Consistent Message/Organized Protests Going Forward

Don't use traditional Union words like "Fair", "Living Wage", "Hurt Families", "Strike", etc... Talk to the public/media with messages that don't drip with whining.

Possibly something like:
- Driver Car Depreciation is Funding Uber and their Investors?
- My Car Depreciation just got Stolen
- It's REALLY okay to Tip an Uber Driver
- $4 - $1 * 80% = $2.40
- Driver RISKS = Uber BENEFITS ? 
- I drive you safely, Uber gets $1 Safe Ride Fee?
- Uber takes $1 Extra for each Trip - WHY?


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

what are they protesting for?

what request have been made?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> what are they protesting for?
> 
> what request have been made?


Read the posters made by the Protest organisers for the details. They are posted on this thread.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Read the posters made by the Protest organisers for the details. They are posted on this thread.


What!?!? Read an entire thread before posting or asking questions? Surely you jest!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@U-b-er what? you can read about the protest in this thread.


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @U-b-er what? you can read about the protest in this thread.


Thanks!


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/10/15/uber-driver-global-protest-date-time-october-22/


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

The CADA and Teamsters Local 986 explain on the protest flyer: "UBER owns ZERO cars, and employs zero Drivers. UBER makes billions on the backs of Drivers. We own the cars, we pay for gas, we pay for maintenance, we suffer depreciation, and we take ALL OF THE RISKS."!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey it's my tweets about the Protest that led to this article...


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Ara said:


> The CADA and Teamsters Local 986 explain on the protest flyer: "UBER owns ZERO cars, and employs zero Drivers. UBER makes billions on the backs of Drivers. We own the cars, we pay for gas, we pay for maintenance, we suffer depreciation, and we take ALL OF THE RISKS."!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

I think we shouldn't protest while uber is fighting for the right to exist. It'll give the governments opposing us ammo. Such things should wait until after uber is properly and legally established.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly said:


> I think we shouldn't protest while uber is fighting for the right to exist. It'll give the governments opposing us ammo. Such things should wait until after uber is properly and legally established.


Un****ingbelievable. Another classic example of WHY the courts and governments will eventually need to step in and regulate both Uber's business practices and their labor practices. Too many drivers should not be outside without a leash and a responsible adult.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> I'm just curious as to how many will say they are doing this and then go out and catch all the fares on surge pricing without saying a word, yea, strike baby!


I will be driving my normal schedule. My twisted logic is as follows....Uber has already taken $$$ out of my pocket via unpaid guarantees, lower rates and driver over-saturation. For me to unilaterally "park my car" for a few hours just costs me even MORE $$$. It might be different if I thought that Uber's corporate conscience could be changed...but they don't have one. I am convinced that not even a 100% participation work stoppage would bend Uber's resolve. It might even have the opposite effect. No...for me, I will milk what little $$$ there are left while I try to find a real job. Those of us who still think that Uber offers a serious long term, full-time PROFITABLE employment opportunity, I would only say that past is prologue. Uber is AT BEST a short term, part-time gig to bridge most of us to a better opportunity.

....oh yeah, I almost forgot....I hope that there are no dummies/sheep out there that are still contemplating leasing/buying a new car for this gig.

...I will add this. I genuinely hope that I am wrong about the 10/22 work action....I hope that it brings about perceptible change....but the odds are long.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sly said:


> I think we shouldn't protest while uber is fighting for the right to exist. It'll give the governments opposing us ammo. Such things should wait until after uber is properly and legally established.


?????


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I will be driving my normal schedule. My twisted logic is as follows....Uber has already taken $$$ out of my pocket via unpaid guarantees, lower rates and driver over-saturation. For me to unilaterally "park my car" for a few hours just costs me even MORE $$$. It might be different if I thought that Uber's corporate conscience could be changed...but they don't have one. I am convinced that not even a 100% participation work stoppage would bend Uber's resolve. It might even have the opposite effect. No...for me, I will milk what little $$$ there are left while I try to find a real job. Those of us who still think that Uber offers a serious long term, full-time PROFITABLE employment opportunity, I would only say that past is prologue. Uber is AT BEST a short term, part-time gig to bridge most of us to a better opportunity.
> 
> ....oh yeah, I almost forgot....I hope that there are no dummies/sheep out there that are still contemplating leasing/buying a new car for this gig.
> 
> ...I will add this. I genuinely hope that I am wrong and that the 10/22 work action brings about a perceptible change....but the odds are long.


Worchester Sauce... Just Do It  I'm not a Union Guy but I will.

Just adjust your schedule and do the 3 hr Work Stoppage. Just do it this time and then see how it plays out. You can even be at home on your computer looking for other P2P work or full time work or whatever just to be productive.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> For me to unilaterally "park my car" for a few hours just costs me even MORE $$$.


How much do you think you'll make from 12 to 3 PM? Just curious how much kicking your fellow drivers to the curb is worth to you. Whatever it is.....it's not enough for you to continue to do the job....you've decided to leave. How about taking one for the team even if you don't believe that Uber's corporate conscience can be changed? I tend to agree with you about Uber's lack of corporate conscience. That said the strike is also about getting attention from the news media, governmental regulatory agencies and the public, about the plight of the drivers. With enough support it is possible that despite a lack of a corporate conscience, Uber might realize that their drivers have been pushed about as far as they can push them.....just maybe. Certainly losing three hours of minimally rewarding work can't be that much of a sacrifice.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I am convinced that not even a 100% participation work stoppage would bend Uber's resolve.


It is not only about the level of Driver participation in the Protest, but also about the media coverage of them. And there will be plenty of media coverage this time. Did you read the Boston Inno article...they are already covering it. Shutting off the App three hours in a show of Driver Solidarity is not really too much to expect.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'm sorry, but self rationalisations of the types above have contributed to the increase in the ranks of the working poor, and decimation of the American Middle class.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry, but self rationalisation of the type above have contributed to the increase in the ranks of the working poor, and decimation of the American Middle class.


...true enough, through the macro lens.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It is not only about the level of Driver participation in the Protest, but also about the media coverage of them. And there will be plenty of media coverage this time. Did you read the Boston Inno article...they are already covering it. Shutting off the App three hours in a show of Driver Solidarity is not really too much to expect.


...did not see the article.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How much do you think you'll make from 12 to 3 PM? Just curious how much kicking your fellow drivers to the curb is worth to you. Whatever it is.....it's not enough for you to continue to do the job....you've decided to leave. How about taking one for the team even if you don't believe that Uber's corporate conscience can be changed? I tend to agree with you about Uber's lack of corporate conscience. That said the strike is also about getting attention from the news media, governmental regulatory agencies and the public, about the plight of the drivers. With enough support it is possible that despite a lack of a corporate conscience, Uber might realize that their drivers have been pushed about as far as they can push them.....just maybe. Certainly losing three hours of minimally rewarding work can't be that much of a sacrifice.


Not "kicking anyone to the curb". I wish everyone success. I have simply been honest about my intent to drive and the reasons for my decision. I back the decision of all who have decided to turn off their phones for 3 hours, 100%....please respect mine.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Worchester Sauce... Just Do It  I'm not a Union Guy but I will.
> 
> Just adjust your schedule and do the 3 hr Work Stoppage. Just do it this time and then see how it plays out. You can even be at home on your computer looking for other P2P work or full time work or whatever just to be productive.


I have no problem with unions at all.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....please respect mine.


Sorry...I don't understand it and I can NOT respect you for being this selfish.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sorry...I don't understand it and I can NOT respect you for being this selfish.


...well, there you have it. I respect your position and I support your effort, but I choose not to participate. In return, you have taken your stated view.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Tampa driver said:


> I just started two weeks a go and havent't made the money they promised I was going to make. Can I ask any uber driver in Tampabay area who is making money to give me pointers


What did they "promise"? Please paste copy here...I'm very interested in that detail.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Consistent Message/Organized Protests Going Forward
> 
> Consistent Message/Organized Protests Going Forward
> 
> ...


AMEN brother!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Un****ingbelievable. Another classic example of WHY the courts and governments will eventually need to step in and regulate both Uber's business practices and their labor practices. Too many drivers should not be outside without a leash and a responsible adult.


lmao


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

If I can input... My car is in shop so... I'm in


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It is not only about the level of Driver participation in the Protest, but also about the media coverage of them. And there will be plenty of media coverage this time. Did you read the Boston Inno article...they are already covering it. Shutting off the App three hours in a show of Driver Solidarity is not really too much to expect.


Just for the sake of this discussion (and just in case I can persuade myself to participate)...when exactly IS this 3 hour demo supposed to occur? I have skimmed the post and there seems to be considerable confusion (at least on this forum). Is it 3 hours or 24 hours? If the west coast is stopping from noon to 3pm PDT....what about the east coast?? Do we stop at 9am EDT?? The LAST thing that drivers need is attract a bunch of media attention, and then to look like idiots because we can't get our shit organized. What a story that would make. I can hear Travis laughing from here. If this goes wrong, or comes of as a South Park episode...it would only serve to embolden Uber's nefarious agenda even more.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Greg said:


> If I can input... My car is in shop so... I'm in


easy decision


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

But if i been able to drive that day - simply I go fishing


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The Protest Is at Noon to 3PM Pacific Time. So it'll be 3 - 6PM Eastern Time.

http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/10/15/uber-driver-global-protest-date-time-october-22/

This article mentions Uber's Boston office as the location. But most Uber markets don't have local offices. So it's upto to the drivers to decide on an appropriate location.

If drivers don't know any other drivers, this thread details ways to contact them.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The Protest Is at Noon to 3PM Pacific Time. So it'll be 3 - 6PM Eastern Time.
> 
> http://bostinno.streetwise.co/2014/10/15/uber-driver-global-protest-date-time-october-22/
> 
> ...


I've added the link to this thread as my avatar signature. I'll keep it there through the protest date / time.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Just for the sake of this discussion (and just in case I can persuade myself to participate)...when exactly IS this 3 hour demo supposed to occur? I have skimmed the post and there seems to be considerable confusion (at least on this forum). Is it 3 hours or 24 hours? If the west coast is stopping from noon to 3pm PDT....what about the east coast?? Do we stop at 9am EDT?? The LAST thing that drivers need is attract a bunch of media attention, and then to look like idiots because we can't get our shit organized. What a story that would make. I can hear Travis laughing from here. If this goes wrong, or comes of as a South Park episode...it would only serve to embolden Uber's nefarious agenda even more.


1. I like South Park and an Uber/Lyft South Park would be amazing. Oh my freaking g_d would it be great. Please give me a South Park Travis character. Cartman gets a part-time gig as an Uber Driver, not sure who should drive for Lyft 

2. 22 October 2014 Nationwide ALL at the same local time for a 3 hour period: 12noon - 3pm (PST)

Best to be organized better but it is a process. Again, 22 October 2014 at the same time Nationwide for a 3 hour period. Reference is 12noon - 3pm (PST), adjust for your local time.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Just for the sake of this discussion (and just in case I can persuade myself to participate)...when exactly IS this 3 hour demo supposed to occur? I have skimmed the post and there seems to be considerable confusion (at least on this forum). Is it 3 hours or 24 hours? If the west coast is stopping from noon to 3pm PDT....what about the east coast?? Do we stop at 9am EDT?? The LAST thing that drivers need is attract a bunch of media attention, and then to look like idiots because we can't get our shit organized. What a story that would make. I can hear Travis laughing from here. If this goes wrong, or comes of as a South Park episode...it would only serve to embolden Uber's nefarious agenda even more.


The Protest Is at Noon to 3PM Pacific Time. So it'll be 3 - 6PM Eastern Time


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SCdave said:


> 1. I like South Park and an Uber/Lyft South Park would be amazing. Oh my freaking g_d would it be great. Please give me a South Park Travis character. Cartman gets a part-time gig as an Uber Driver, not sure who should drive for Lyft
> 
> 2. 22 October 2014 Nationwide ALL at the same local time for a 3 hour period: 12noon - 3pm (PST)
> 
> Best to be organized better but it is a process. Again, 22 October 2014 at the same time Nationwide for a 3 hour period. Reference is 12noon - 3pm (PST), adjust for your local time.


...here is my point. Just above my post Ara is saying the "protest" is from noon to 3pm Pacific and 3 to 6 Eastern. Wanna guess how many people on the east coast will shut down at noon EDT ??? When I sense that this thing is organized AND has a chance to make a difference...I may change my mind.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...here is my point. Just above my post Ara is saying the "protest" is from noon to 3pm Pacific and 3 to 6 Eastern. Wanna guess how many people on the east coast will shut down at noon EDT ??? When I sense that this thing is organized AND has a chance to make a difference...I may change my mind.


Right now it is a clown show with no teeth. Weigh the total number of drivers globally vs the the number of folks on this forum....


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Right now it is a clown show with no teeth. Weigh the total number of drivers globally vs the the number of folks on this forum....


I'm confused....you're quoting yourself? Are you suggesting the ONLY people that know about this protest are on this forum?


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Those who can afford it should be offline the whole day.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I am definitely off all day until at least 6:00 PM. F' em!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I'm confused....you're quoting yourself? Are you suggesting the ONLY people that know about this protest are on this forum?


NO...I am suggesting that this protest is ill-conceived, poorly planned and unorganized. Nevertheless, I am reconsidering my position. BUT, if the participants truly want to have an impact...why is the "protest" being scheduled for noon to 3pm???? I will tell you why. So that the drivers will not loose out on prime time money. Want to have an impact? Stop driving from 11pm until 3am. What hypocrisy! Don't you get it Former Yellow Driver? Everyone wants maximum impact, but are afraid to give up maximum drive time. And you had the nerve to call me out for being "selfish". What cowards. I will join this effort and pledge to turn off my phone for 24 hours. Why the half hearted effort?? Want results....then let's shut Uber down for an entire day. Now let's see who's got the balls!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> NO...I am suggesting that this protest is ill-conceived, poorly planned and unorganized. Nevertheless, I am reconsidering my position. BUT, if the participants truly want to have an impact...why is the "protest" being scheduled for noon to 3pm???? I will tell you why. So that the drivers will not loose out on prime time money. Want to have an impact? Stop driving from 11pm until 3am. What hypocrisy! Don't you get it Former Yellow Driver? Everyone wants maximum impact, but are afraid to give up maximum drive time. And you had the nerve to call me out for being "selfish". What cowards. I will join this effort and pledge to turn off my phone for 24 hours. Why the half hearted effort?? Want results....then let's shut Uber down for an entire day. Now let's see who's got the balls!


I will not shut my phone off for a few hours. What a whimp-ass effort. But I will shut down for a day. Get serious, and I will join you FULL ON. Otherwise, don't waste my time. I will be content to bash Uber on this forum and whine like most of the rest of us here. But when it comes time for real sacrifice for the potential greater good...don't talk to me about 3 hours low demand time in hopes of facilitating change. C'mon guys...look at the cut throat tactics that you are trying to abate. Do you really think 3 hours of mid-day low demand is the way to be persuasive??!! Fight fire with a super-nova (not just a camp fire).


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I will not shut my phone off for a few hours. What a whimp-ass effort. But I will shut down for a day. Get serious, and I will join you FULL ON. Otherwise, don't waste my time. I will be content to bash Uber on this forum and whine like most of the rest of us here. But when it comes time for real sacrifice for the potential greater good...don't talk to me about 3 hours low demand time in hopes of facilitating change. C'mon guys...look at the cut throat tactics that you are trying to abate. Do you really think 3 hours of mid-day low demand is the way to be persuasive??!! Fight fire with a super-nova (not just a camp fire).


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I am definitely off all day until at least 6:00 PM. F' em!


Why would you not be off-line for the whole day ??


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Droosk said:


> 2) You get to claim a deduction from the IRS on your earnings. This is meant to include the costs of maintaining your vehicle. If you're not using it as such, you're committing fraud.


What ???? The flyer states that because of pay cuts drivers are no longer able to maintain their vehicles, and thus this can lead to unsafe vehicles.

What does the IRS giving you a RATE of $0.56 to use as a deduction against profits to compute income tax on profits has to do with drivers being so cash strapped that they are not able to maintain their vehicle. If drivers are not making money because of low rates, the tax deduction claim is meaningless. Are you out of your mind thinking that the IRS is giving you cash to maintain your vehicle ? The deduction is just that, a DEDUCTION. It is NOT a refundable credit.

I think you are a very strong candidate #2 to be nominated for the Nobel in Idiocynomics. Candidate #1 was nominated in another thread.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Why would you not be off-line for the whole day ??


As you already know the protest is only schedued for 12-3PM PST. 3-6 PM EST. I will honor all six hours and if the NEXT protest is for 24 hours or 7 days....I will not turn on my app during those periods either. @Worcester Sauce sorry this endeavor doesn't meet YOUR requirement for a SERIOUS effort. It is a beginning and at least an attempt to to get media attention. I'm sure you could do better. Want to share how much you've contributed so far to a non "Wimp-ass effort"? So far all I've seen is excuses why you won't participate and yes....you come across as very selfish in your motives.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I will be driving my normal schedule. My twisted logic is as follows....Uber has already taken $$$ out of my pocket via unpaid guarantees, lower rates and driver over-saturation. For me to unilaterally "park my car" for a few hours just costs me even MORE $$$. It might be different if I thought that Uber's corporate conscience could be changed...but they don't have one. I am convinced that not even a 100% participation work stoppage would bend Uber's resolve. It might even have the opposite effect. No...for me, I will milk what little $$$ there are left while I try to find a real job. Those of us who still think that Uber offers a serious long term, full-time PROFITABLE employment opportunity, I would only say that past is prologue. Uber is AT BEST a short term, part-time gig to bridge most of us to a better opportunity.
> 
> ....oh yeah, I almost forgot....I hope that there are no dummies/sheep out there that are still contemplating leasing/buying a new car for this gig.
> 
> ...I will add this. I genuinely hope that I am wrong about the 10/22 work action....I hope that it brings about perceptible change....but the odds are long.


No dont strike, just get a bunch of drivers, book some lanes at the bowling alley and have a good time. You'll be helping get a message across to Uber Management whilst having a better time than being stuck at the wheel.

Its only 3 hours Worcester, take a break and dont diss your Mates out there


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> As you already know the protest is only schedued for 12-3PM PST. 3-6 PM EST. I will honor all six hours and if the NEXT protest is for 24 hours or 7 days....I will not turn on my app during those periods either. @Worcester Sauce sorry this endeavor doesn't meet YOUR requirement for a SERIOUS effort. It is a beginning and at least an attempt to to get media attention. I'm sure you could do better. Want to share how much you've contributed so far to a non "Wimp-ass effort"? So far all I've seen is excuses why you won't participate and yes....you come across as very selfish in your motives.


ok then......nothing to see here...move along folks


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> No dont strike, just get a bunch of drivers, book some lanes at the bowling alley and have a good time. You'll be helping get a message across to Uber Management whilst having a better time than being stuck at the wheel.
> 
> Its only 3 hours Worcester, take a break and dont diss your Mates out there


well...since you put it that way...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ok then......nothing to see here...move along folks


Sure there's something to see @Worcester Sauce ....you desperately grasping at excuses for doing what you've said you were going to do all along....work through the protest regardless of how little you will supposedly make and the hell with everyone else.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sure there's something to see @Worcester Sauce ....you desperately grasping at excuses for doing what you've said you were going to do all along....work through the protest regardless of how little you will supposedly make and the hell with everyone else.


I don't need an excuse and I certainly do not owe you an explanation. Move on. Best wishes in your efforts on 10/22.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sure there's something to see @Worcester Sauce ....you desperately grasping at excuses for doing what you've said you were going to do all along....work through the protest regardless of how little you will supposedly make and the hell with everyone else.


NOT "to hell with everybody else"...just you. You have made your point...now, full stop please.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> As you already know the protest is only schedued for 12-3PM PST. 3-6 PM EST. I will honor all six hours and if the NEXT protest is for 24 hours or 7 days....I will not turn on my app during those periods either. @Worcester Sauce sorry this endeavor doesn't meet YOUR requirement for a SERIOUS effort. It is a beginning and at least an attempt to to get media attention. I'm sure you could do better. Want to share how much you've contributed so far to a non "Wimp-ass effort"? So far all I've seen is excuses why you won't participate and yes....you come across as very selfish in your motives.


You have a good point...it IS (at least) a beginning and hopefully the media attention will be positive (and not report a feeble effort with no impact or follow-through). I drive for myself and for my own reasons. I do not drive for you or anyone else. In that sense, I suppose that you are right....I am "selfish".


----------



## Tampa driver (Oct 5, 2014)

Courageous said:


> What did they "promise"? Please paste copy here...I'm very interested in that detail.


Every driver knows that uber has never have written promises however everyone knows they advertise that a driver can make $1200 per week and I worked more than 55 hrs and didn't make near that


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Tampa driver said:


> Every driver knows that uber has never have written promises however everyone knows they advertise that a driver can make $1200 per week and I worked more than 55 hrs and didn't make near that


Yeah... and I was told I couldn't win the lottery unless I played it... "Promises"? As much as I Love my neighbour, I never make sound business decisions based on any vacant statement(s). I make "sound" business decisions...period. That said, I will stand with those with good intent; representing Uber well is what will win over. I have a lot of courage to shut down on behalf of those that have committed to represent Uber as a competent, contracted driver. We are what makes Uber..PERIOD. If we all go "offline" at set time-frame, Uber will see, and take note...even if they remain silent on the matter.

Timing is everything...(just ask Uber). WE have to start somewhere. I say "WE" only because I know and I care and am with you guys. Uber, however, is sheer joy to use as a pass-time. If you venture into Uber X,Black,XL, Suv, Exec, CornerStore, etc etc....do NOT bank on it unless you can afford the risk. PERIOD.

click on link in my signature for uber nationwide workdown.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

I will definitely be ordering and canceling UberX during the three hours. Nor do I care if it hurts drivers that are oblivious to the cause. Quite frankly, the people who are oblivious piss me off more than the ones for whatever rediculous reason will not support the cause. The oblivious ones are the ones who sit back and take whatever Travis dishes to them. They are the sheep that make change more difficult. They are the ones who empower Travis. If you want to be part of the industry, be a part of it, not a leach on it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> If you want to be part of the industry, be a part of it, not a leach on it.


Amen!!!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> NO...I am suggesting that this protest is ill-conceived, poorly planned and unorganized. Nevertheless, I am reconsidering my position. BUT, if the participants truly want to have an impact...why is the "protest" being scheduled for noon to 3pm???? I will tell you why. So that the drivers will not loose out on prime time money. Want to have an impact? Stop driving from 11pm until 3am. What hypocrisy! Don't you get it Former Yellow Driver? Everyone wants maximum impact, but are afraid to give up maximum drive time. And you had the nerve to call me out for being "selfish". What cowards. I will join this effort and pledge to turn off my phone for 24 hours. Why the half hearted effort?? Want results....then let's shut Uber down for an entire day. Now let's see who's got the balls!


This is just a starting point. How successful will this one be? Who knows. 3 hrs does seem like a reasonable amount of time and most likely a better chance to get more Drivers to say, okay, I can do that. I think we all should. But I strongly believe in personal choice so if you don't want to, don't. We are all independent contractors with our own minds.

In the future, we drive a different duration, a different day of the week, or a Surge Time / Prime Time. So would 24hrs be better? I don't know, maybe. But again, 3 hrs seem reasonable as a starting point to get the most number of Drivers to give it a try. We'll see how Uber reacts, if at all. We'll see how Riders react, if at all. We'll see how this affects Lyft, Taxi service, other TNC companies. We'll see how the media reacts, they will.

TNC Drivers all over the country are not organized at this point. So I just expect that this will not be perfect. I get it. I'm still going to promote it and not drive and see what comes of it. I hope all other Drivers will also.

So for 3 hrs on Wednesday, 22 October 2014, I won't be driving for 3 hrs.

In Los Angeles, that is 12Noon - 3pm (PST).


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SCdave said:


> This is just a starting point. How successful will this one be? Who knows. 3 hrs does seem like a reasonable amount of time and most likely a better chance to get more Drivers to say, okay, I can do that. I think we all should. But I strongly believe in personal choice so if you don't want to, don't. We are all independent contractors with our own minds.
> 
> In the future, we drive a different duration, a different day of the week, or a Surge Time / Prime Time. So would 24hrs be better? I don't know, maybe. But again, 3 hrs seem reasonable as a starting point to get the most number of Drivers to give it a try. We'll see how Uber reacts, if at all. We'll see how Riders react, if at all. We'll see how this affects Lyft, Taxi service, other TNC companies. We'll see how the media reacts, they will.
> 
> ...


Very well spoken. Although at this point, I doubt that I will participate.....I wish you every success.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

We don't need to shut down for an entire day 

We just need the media 

If we can at least be organized for 3 measly hours, it will go a long way. It will be amazing. 

The day long protests might be the next step down the line but I really see no need to do so at this point. 

The lack of a set schedule in this line of work if anything can be used to our advantage. 

I just hope the word is really getting out on a nationwide/global scale because I've mostly just seen stuff for LA on these forums. I don't know how other cities organize their protests.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

From what I'm reading around the web this protest will probably be the most attended in LA yet. In the past it has been in SF, but with Ramzi out in London now there is less talk of the SF protest. Although I have read that they are distributing flyers in SF. It shall be an interesting week in Uber news.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Very well spoken. Although at this point, I doubt that I will participate.....I wish you every success.


So what about that game of 10 Pin instead?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So what about that game of 10 Pin instead?


I'm guessing that's Aussie for bowling?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

driveLA said:


> We just need the media


You Will Have The Media.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> I'm guessing that's Aussie for bowling?


I thought 10 Pin was the Yank term! Yes there should be a alternative Uber Driver's event at bowling alleys around te world at 12 midday local time on the 22nd for 3 hours.

I'm thinking if iPhones were left on and pings NOT responded to would have a better effect.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

It is borderline hysterical how little these protestors understand about economics.

"Uber rips us off and we make no money, so we're going to show them this by not working for 3 hours in the middle of the week!"

Why not an entire day, or entire weekend? Why not Halloween? That's right, because you know there's good money to be made during those times. If not by you, then by those of us who don't protest.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> It is borderline hysterical how little these protestors understand about economics.
> 
> "Uber rips us off and we make no money, so we're going to show them this by not working for 3 hours in the middle of the week!"
> 
> Why not an entire day, or entire weekend? Why not Halloween? That's right, because you know there's good money to be made during those times. If not by you, then by those of us who don't protest.


Yes, this is correct. It's a reasonable amount of time to lessen the financial impact on the Driver and try to get as many Drivers invested as possible. It's just a start to gauge the reaction of Uber, the riders, and the media.

TNC is so new. It's new to the TNCs. It's new to Drivers. It new to Riders. It's new to city, state, and federal government agencies. It's new to the media.

All of us are just guessing what will be the best path to benefit the Driver. No one has THE answer. But Uber being a 24/7 business model, a 3 hr. stoppage is a big deal. Might not be one this time on 22 October 12noon - 3pm (PST), but there's only one way to find out. More than the immediately dollars is how much and what definition of leverage will become of this. It will be interesting.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

So basically while you guys are protesting I'll be getting paid extra for the surge! Strike-On!!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> So basically while you guys are protesting I'll be getting paid extra for the surge! Strike-On!!!


Of course there will always be some low life scabs that will take advantage of a situation while other sacrifice. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Why not an entire day, or entire weekend? Why not Halloween?


 Because 3 hours is enough to get the attention of the news media and the public. It's also a short enough time that drivers can afford to take a small hit in their incomes for the greater good.


Sean O'Gorman said:


> That's right, because you know there's good money to be made during those times. If not by you, then by those of us who don't protest.


Of course there will always be some low life scabs that will take advantage of a situation while other sacrifice. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> So basically while you guys are protesting I'll be getting paid extra for the surge! Strike-On!!!


Oh come on! 3 hours of showing UBER that their tactics of "divide & conquer" cannot last whilst drivers are given an increasingly raw deal. Uber only cuts your earnings without warning because it can get away with it.

It wont kill you to put you feet up till 3pm and get a message across. It will provide management with something to think about when they are thinking of ways to transfer more of your dwindling wealth to their increasing valuation.

Just 3 hours guys!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> So basically while you guys are protesting I'll be getting paid extra for the surge! Strike-On!!!


I am laughing, because you are right! Some on this forum are annoyed with me because I have (at least up to now) decided that it makes no sense for me to turn off my phone for 3 hours of non-peak drive time (for a variety of convoluted reasons). Be careful, you might reap the ire of some of the more militant strike advocates on this forum.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Of course there will always be some low life scabs that will take advantage of a situation while other sacrifice. Thanks for your help!


Sounds like someone has elected himself the local union boss.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

lol, scabs. How is it scab behavior if you aren't part of a union? Some of us *like* the money we make, and don't want to blindly allow a collective mass of our peers decide whether or not we should work.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> It is borderline hysterical how little these protestors understand about economics.
> 
> "Uber rips us off and we make no money, so we're going to show them this by not working for 3 hours in the middle of the week!"
> 
> Why not an entire day, or entire weekend? Why not Halloween? That's right, because you know there's good money to be made during those times. If not by you, then by those of us who don't protest.


You have a valid point.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Of course there will always be some low life scabs that will take advantage of a situation while other sacrifice. Thanks for your help!


Anytime brother, anytime


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Oh come on! 3 hours of showing UBER that their tactics of "divide & conquer" cannot last whilst drivers are given an increasingly raw deal. Uber only cuts your earnings without warning because it can get away with it.
> 
> It wont kill you to put you feet up till 3pm and get a message across. It will provide management with something to think about when they are thinking of ways to transfer more of your dwindling wealth to their increasing valuation.
> 
> Just 3 hours guys!


1-3 is gym time


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I am laughing, because you are right! Some on this forum are annoyed with me because I have (at least up to now) decided that it makes no sense for me to turn off my phone for 3 hours of non-peak drive time (for a variety of convoluted reasons). Be careful, you might reap the ire of some of the more militant strike advocates on this forum.


Finally someone with a brain, nice to meet you brother!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Sounds like someone has elected himself the local union boss.


I don't think it "sounds" that way at all. It "sounds" as though one of the many posters on this site has shared his opinion of some other posters that seem to only care how they can take advantage of the sacrifices that their fellow drivers are making for the over all good. No doubt these low lifes would be the first to accept any benefits that resulted in a limited work stoppage. But that is usually the way these things work and not overly surprising.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't think it "sounds" that way at all. It "sounds" as though one of the many posters on this site has shared his opinion of some other posters that seem to only care how they can take advantage of the sacrifices that their fellow drivers are making for the over all good. No doubt these low lifes would be the first to accept any benefits that resulted in a limited work stoppage. But that is usually the way these things work and not overly surprising.


Low-life? I served my country in the US Air Force, what did you do?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> Low-life? I served my country in the US Air Force, what did you do?


Served mine in the US Army. Want to compare penis sizes also?


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Served mine in the US Army. Want to compare penis sizes also?


9 inches bro lol


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

uberdriver101 said:


> 9 inches bro lol


Sorry to hear that. I really mean I am SORRY that I heard that.


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sorry to hear that. I really mean I am SORRY that I heard that.


Lol all in good fun


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Of course there will always be some low life scabs that will take advantage of a situation while other sacrifice. Thanks for your help!


WHAT "sacrifice"??? Noon to 3pm??? The only other time period that is slower would be 3AM to 6AM. Why not have your "strike" then?
Herein lies the biggest problem that I have with this "strike". There is (practically speaking) no real sacrifice. 12pm-3pm is low demand time, which means that the drivers and UBER and (most importantly) the passengers WILL LOSE LITTLE. Ergo, minimal impact and little effect.....which means that the media will snooze.

HEAR THIS....in order for UBER to really "get a message", the PASSENGERS need to be affected BIG-TIME. Uber needs to be deluged with TWEETS & EMAILS from irate passengers.....and Noon -3pm ain't gonna do it. On the other hand, imagine if drivers turned off their phones from, say 5pm-8pm or (even better) all night on Halloween. I know that it is too late for that now. BUT the passengers would go nuts on UBER and Uber would most definitely listen. The only other missing component is a cohesive, well articulated message and ACHEIVABLE agenda on the part of the drivers (which is what was absent from the "take over Wall St" movement...remember?).

So when this gets serious, I will get serious and be 100%, IN...full-throated. There is one other thing.......ALL regions of the country need to be better coordinated in order to present a more united front. Heretofore there has just been a plethora of disjointed, un-unified regional or city-wide mini- protests (just google "uber driver protests"). There have been so many, that each successive "strike" gets less attention (to the point of, "ho-hum...another Uber protest"). People, we HAVE to effect the PASSENGERS in order to get to Uber!!! The PASSENGERS are the key. That means that drivers have to be prepared to make a meaningful sacrifice. That means a full day or (at a minimum) am or pm drive time. Or even better...a Friday night OR a Saturday night when ALL Uber drivers take the night off to be with their family (or boy/girl friend). Now THAT is something that the NATIONAL media would eat up!! If Uber were ever to "cave"...that could be the catalyst. Imagine the headlines.....
"Uder Drivers Take a Family Night Off - Nationwide". Rant over....

ps. Oddly enough (by pure accident of the clock), the east coast drivers who turnoff their phones on the 22nd from 3pm-6pm may just touch a few passengers nerves
 since it will involve the evening rush and all the college classes will be letting out (not so much for your light-weights on the other coast).
That said. On my honor, I will NOT drive from 3pm-6pm on 10/22. Which was my inclination all along, but some of the more strident, intolerant, quasi-union wannabe
loud-mouths on this forum pissed me off. Drivers of a different mindset have every right to do as they please. So everyone just make your point (loudly, if you wish),
butt then, respect well thought out dissenting viewpoints. Live and let live...."prosper-on"


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I don't think it "sounds" that way at all. It "sounds" as though one of the many posters on this site has shared his opinion of some other posters that seem to only care how they can take advantage of the sacrifices that their fellow drivers are making for the over all good. No doubt these low lifes would be the first to accept any benefits that resulted in a limited work stoppage. But that is usually the way these things work and not overly surprising.


First it was "scabs"...and now "low-lifes". Pump your brakes "brother".


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Uber is a GLOBAL POWERHOUSE, it would still be in the Billions evaluation if they only took the dollar they charge for every ride plus 5% of the fares,there is no need to only charge 50% of cab fares, 75% with better cars and drivers would do it, then they could really bring the cream to the top with better cars and drivers (sorry old car drivers or drivers with points etc.) =a much better service, protest strike is on


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> Uber is a GLOBAL POWERHOUSE, it would still be in the Billions evaluation if they only took the dollar they charge for every ride plus 5% of the fares,there is no need to only charge 50% of cab fares, 75% with better cars and drivers would do it, then they could really bring the cream to the top with better cars and drivers (sorry old car drivers or drivers with points etc.) =a much better service, protest strike is on


I actually agree. Raise the prices back to within, say halfway between current rates and the former rates. Give us the damn tip/app option, ease off the ratings scam and keep the better drivers (happy drivers, happy passengers and happy Uber - sort of).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> 12pm-3pm is low demand time,


The Protest is 3PM - 6PM Eastern.
2-5 Central, 1-4 Mountain, 12-3 Pacific.

If this, if that, only then, then only...you'll be all for it!
I get it...you don't wanna shut your phone off for 3 hours in solidarity. But do you also have to rail against it every second post. 
Drivers oughtta get involved this time and also give their input to make next protest more potent.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The Protest is 3PM - 6PM Eastern.
> 2-5 Central, 1-4 Mountain, 12-3 Pacific.
> 
> If this, if that, only then, then only...you'll be all for it!
> ...


.....as I said, while I disagree with much about this protest, I will nevertheless (on my honor) support it by NOT driving on the 22nd between 3pm-6pm EDT. I think that should about cover it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Thank you @Worcester Sauce !


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> .....as I said, while I disagree with much about this protest, I will nevertheless (on my honor) support it by NOT be driving on the 22nd between 3pm-6pm EDT. I think that should about cover it.


ps I take your point about "support the thing now" and lobby HARD for the next one...which is exactly what I am doing.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> It is borderline hysterical how little these protestors understand about economics.


It is borderline hysterical how little you understand about economics of these protesters.



Sean O'Gorman said:


> Why not an entire day, or entire weekend? Why not Halloween?


Even then you'd admittedly still go work.


Sean O'Gorman said:


> That's right, because you know there's good money to be made during those times. If not by you, then by those of us who don't


As I've said before, "Once an Uber Promoter, always an Uber Promoter, eh Sean?"


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> On my honor, I will NOT drive from 3pm-6pm on 10/22. Which was my inclination all along..


Would you please post a link where you gave any HINT of this before saying you would not honor the work stoppage?


Worcester Sauce said:


> ...but some of the more strident, intolerant, quasi-union wannabe loud-mouths on this forum pissed me off.


Those type of posters piss me off also. Thank God you're never like THAT. At least not the quasi-union wannabe part. 


Worcester Sauce said:


> Drivers of a different mindset have every right to do as they please.


 Of course and also to voice their opinions about the actions of other drivers.


Worcester Sauce said:


> So everyone just make your point (loudly, if you wish), butt then, respect well thought out dissenting viewpoints. Live and let live...."prosper-on"


 Pot meet kettle.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm really curious to see if this will affect anything in ubers end. All and all there are just so many forum members that know about this strike. 
I'll have my popcorn ready


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

toi said:


> All and all there are just so many forum members that know about this strike.


You realize that this strike was not organized by the members of this forum? Many support it...and have tried to get the word out about it...but I believe it was organized by CADA.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> You realize that this strike was not organized by the members of this forum? Many support it...and have tried to get the word out about it...but I believe it was organized by CADA.


I didnt know that , still curious though


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Would you please post a link where you gave any HINT of this before saying you would not honor the work stoppage?
> Those type of posters piss me off also. Thank God you're never like THAT. At least not the quasi-union wannabe part.
> Of course and also to voice their opinions about the actions of other drivers. Pot meet kettle.





Former Yellow Driver said:


> Would you please post a link where you gave any HINT of this before saying you would not honor the work stoppage?
> Those type of posters piss me off also. Thank God you're never like THAT. At least not the quasi-union wannabe part.
> Of course and also to voice their opinions about the actions of other drivers. Pot meet kettle.


....time to climb down now, Yellow Driver. It's all over.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

toi said:


> I didnt know that , still curious though


...me too. Much depends upon media play, I believe.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....time to climb down now, Yellow Driver. It's all over.


Did I win? Do I get a prize of some kind? Wait....wait....I want another turn.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Would you please post a link where you gave any HINT of this before saying you would not honor the work stoppage?
> Those type of posters piss me off also. Thank God you're never like THAT. At least not the quasi-union wannabe part.
> Of course and also to voice their opinions about the actions of other drivers. Pot meet kettle.


Calm Down........ Please


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Calm Down........ Please


all is well


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I started a new thread on Reddit UberDrivers to get the word out to other drivers:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2jp21s


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

"Uber is the kinda outfit that ****s it's Drivers in the ass, and doesn't even have the common courtesy of giving em a reach around"!


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

We should all organize to request rides during the protest time this wednesday, summoning people to the uber offices, and 1* The drivers who accept, if they don' go offline. That's one way to get a high compliance rate....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> We should all organize to request rides during the protest time this wednesday, summoning people to the uber offices, and 1* The drivers who accept, if they don' go offline. That's one way to get a high compliance rate....


Or order the rides with the pickup location as the Protest sites, so the drivers who are not in the know will find out what's going on.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> and 1* The drivers who accept, if they don' go offline. ...


How are you going to rate a driver that hasn't arrived and started the trip?
How about ordering a trip and immediately texting the drivers that accept with details of the work stoppage...then they can decide for themselves before wasting gas and time?


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

The idea is that it punishes drivers who don't comply with the work stoppage, even if it will cost you a minimum fare.

We need to use the tools that we have available to us to enforce solidarity.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> We need to use the tools that we have available to us to enforce solidarity.


So we are going to "punish" drivers with 1*s and our five dollars? Think I'll just work on educating them and keeping the money that I'm NOT making during this work stoppage time frame. Why would you "punish" someone that may not have even known about this work stoppage?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> The idea is that it punishes drivers who don't comply with the work stoppage, even if it will cost you a minimum fare.
> 
> We need to use the tools that we have available to us to enforce solidarity.


"ENFORCE" ??? "PUNISH"??? Can't wait to hear more


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> So we are going to "punish" drivers with 1*s and our five dollars? Think I'll just work on educating them and keeping the money that I'm NOT making during this work stoppage time frame. Why would you "punish" someone that may not have even known about this work stoppage?


Can't believe what I am about to say....I agree with you.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

can I argue with people on the internets too???


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Can't believe what I am about to say....I agree with you.


Well.......then I need to change my opinion because I must be wrong.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

You guys that are all "why don't you guys protest on Halloween...economics... etc" so on and so forth are completely ******bags 

Do you realize how doomed it would be to tell drivers do something like that right off the bat? We don't even know how big this initial national/global protest is gonna be. 

First thing is to get the drivers on board and show we can be organized. 

Everything about how Uber operates and how we deal with it is an experiment. 

I for one think this can work in a progressive manner not by crashing and burning like you cornballs seem to be suggesting.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Do you realize how doomed it would be to tell drivers do something like that right off the bat?


Maybe some people would like to see this effort fail?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

driveLA said:


> You guys that are all "why don't you guys protest on Halloween...economics... etc" so on and so forth are completely ******bags
> 
> Do you realize how doomed it would be to tell drivers do something like that right off the bat? We don't even know how big this initial national/global protest is gonna be.
> 
> ...


Kumbaya


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Maybe some people would like to see this effort fail?


Even if only 2 Drivers show up at the protest sites and 20 Drivers turn off the App, I wouldn't consider this effort a failure.
Why? There is an increasing awareness amongst the public, the riders, the media & the Drivers that something is rotten in the way that Uber treats it's Drivers. This Protest will only add to that belief!


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

If I were organizing this effort I would seriously consider the same time for each time zone. In other words, a rolling stoppage across the country, 12pm -300pm for each time zone. But, since I am not organizing, I will offer this as a constructive suggestion in the hope that it spurs other ideas of getting attention.

NOTE: I thought I was up to date with this thread but if by chance I missed this suggestion early on, sorry for the redundancy.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

If the customers cared they would tip.
I've received a total of about 10 bucks in tips out of 100+ rides over 6 weeks time.
UCF students like cheap.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> If the customers cared they would tip.
> I've received a total of about 10 bucks in tips out of 100+ rides over 6 weeks time.
> UCF students like cheap.


Go find a Thread on Tipping to post your mindless drivel!


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Go find a Thread on Tipping to post your mindless drivel!


In other words they aren't going to care whether we, as drivers, get paid enough whether the media posts about it or not, whether we protest or not, they simply want cheap rides. If they were the type of people who cared they would tip.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sly said:


> In other words they aren't going to care whether we, as drivers, get paid enough whether the media posts about it or not, whether we protest or not, they simply want cheap rides. If they were the type of people who cared they would tip.


....what did you just say??


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly said:


> If they were the type of people who cared they would tip.


Why? They've been told repeatedly that they should NOT tip. Google "Uber tip" and be prepared to be pissed.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sly said:


> If the customers cared they would tip.
> I've received a total of about 10 bucks in tips out of 100+ rides over 6 weeks time.
> UCF students like cheap.


...weebles wobble, but they don't fall down


----------



## maxuber (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm surprised more drivers dont switch to Sidecar. You can make your own rates and determine when your "surge pricing" occurs. Drivers should "unionize" lol and agree on what they should be paid for what type of service they are providing. I think if more drivers switch to Sidecar so will the passengers.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Sly said:


> In other words they aren't going to care whether we, as drivers, get paid enough whether the media posts about it or not, whether we protest or not, they simply want cheap rides. If they were the type of people who cared they would tip.


And what does this statement have to do with the strike? The strike isn't for the passengers, this is for UBER.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

haji said:


> We should use the pax app on 10/22/2014 and order uberx , to find out who is working when they are not supposed to.
> *Get the name, and license plate number and post it here.*


So your idea is to torment and ridicule drivers who are probably unaware that anything is going on? If I hadn't read this thread this morning, I wouldn't know anything about a strike. No one has contacted me directly. Oh that's right, we are not in a union so there is no way to contact every driver. It is my opinion that you should re-think your plan of going after "scab" drivers who don't adhere to this unpublicized random strike. Don't get me wrong, I think many of Uber's policies suck and I would welcome every change (demand) I have read about. Too bad there isn't a way to contact every Uber driver in every market. Maybe instead of spending your time placing false pings to get names and plate numbers, you could contact local media and let them know of the upcoming strike. Send them links to other news stories and try to get the word out. Going after Uber's reputation makes more sense to me than going after some driver's reputation.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> And what does this statement have to do with the strike? The strike isn't for the passengers, this is for UBER.


Uber isn't going to care either.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Uberette this thread has all the Protest info.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> The idea is that it punishes drivers who don't comply with the work stoppage, even if it will cost you a minimum fare.
> 
> We need to use the tools that we have available to us to enforce solidarity.


...zig heil !


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I aint driving since I got a pizza thing going on anyway


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

For the first time ever Uber drivers world wide in one united front, say enough, switch the tide around, get off your ass, get the world around 10/22 noon at your local uber office. Be there This is it, hummer time baby!!!
Enough of the unfair rating system
Enough of the ridiculous pricing
Enough of the 20% that's on it's way to 25% cut
Enough of the gray insurance coverage
Enough of flooding the streets with drivers 
Enough is enough Kallaprick
Uber needs to take better care of us


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)

We are joining our fellow drivers in La, NY, Seattle, London and world wide to a big protest at our local SF office here in 1455 Market st.
Noon 10/22/2014 is the day drivers around the world will come together and protest at their local Uber office in the same day. One united front to stop the greed and the exploitation of labor. Let the world now that the Uber drivers aren't happy. We can't stop now that Uber pushed us to the limit. Please get involved, be a leader and demand change. Not only attend but also get others involved and make sure they show up. 10/22 is the day at noon


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> lol, scabs. How is it scab behavior if you aren't part of a union? Some of us *like* the money we make, and don't want to blindly allow a collective mass of our peers decide whether or not we should work.


I think he misused the term 'scabs' here. He probably meant something like 'greedy, self-centered, cowardly assholes.' Just a guess.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I think he misused the term 'scabs' here. He probably meant something like 'greedy, self-centered, cowardly assholes.' Just a guess.


I'm pretty sure those types of people are the ones who will protesting tomorrow.

I've never understood how saying "you have too much money, give us some of yours" makes the wealthier person the greedy one.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I'm pretty sure those types of people are the ones who will protesting tomorrow.
> 
> I've never understood how saying "you have too much money, give us some of yours" makes the wealthier person the greedy one.


Me neither. Who said that?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

You guys are saying it to Uber and its riders through your actions.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Sean O'Gorman I started a thread for Drivers to post all their reasons for not shutting off the App for 3 hours.
As you can see, your way of thinking about the Protest is a small minority on this forum. Perhaps by posting on that thread, you can convince more drivers to stay online throughout the day tomorrow.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/thre...to-shut-the-app-for-3-hrs-in-solidarity.5307/


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Ara said:


> We are joining our fellow drivers in La, NY, Seattle, London and world wide to a big protest at our local SF office here in 1455 Market st.
> Noon 10/22/2014 is the day drivers around the world will come together and protest at their local Uber office in the same day. One united front to stop the greed and the exploitation of labor. Let the world now that the Uber drivers aren't happy. We can't stop now that Uber pushed us to the limit. Please get involved, be a leader and demand change. Not only attend but also get others involved and make sure they show up. 10/22 is the day at noon





Ara said:


> We are joining our fellow drivers in La, NY, Seattle, London and world wide to a big protest at our local SF office here in 1455 Market st.
> Noon 10/22/2014 is the day drivers around the world will come together and protest at their local Uber office in the same day. One united front to stop the greed and the exploitation of labor. Let the world now that the Uber drivers aren't happy. We can't stop now that Uber pushed us to the limit. Please get involved, be a leader and demand change. Not only attend but also get others involved and make sure they show up. 10/22 is the day at noon


Who is "we"?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Ara said:


> We are joining our fellow drivers in La, NY, Seattle, London and world wide to a big protest at our local SF office here in 1455 Market st.
> Noon 10/22/2014 is the day drivers around the world will come together and protest at their local Uber office in the same day. One united front to stop the greed and the exploitation of labor. Let the world now that the Uber drivers aren't happy. We can't stop now that Uber pushed us to the limit. Please get involved, be a leader and demand change. Not only attend but also get others involved and make sure they show up. 10/22 is the day at noon


"one united front"? We will see tomorrow


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Ara said:


> We are joining our fellow drivers





Worcester Sauce said:


> Who is "we"?





Worcester Sauce said:


> "one united front"? We will see tomorrow


That's called rhetoric...I don't see anything wrong with Protesting Drivers engaging in rhetoric to rally for their cause.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That's called rhetoric...I don't anything wrong with Protesting Drivers engaging in rhetoric to rally for their cause.


...me either. Did not know if there was some group affiliation


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Ara said:


>


C'mon....at least put ONE token white guy/girl in the picture.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Ara said:


>


Good post!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> C'mon....at least put ONE token white guy/girl in the picture.


I know....I know...I am a "racist"....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Did not know if there was some group affiliation


The only group affiliation is CADA, but it's only active in California. CADA is the organizing group behind the Protest.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The only group affiliation is CADA, but it's only active in California. CADA is the organizing group behind the Protest.


oh.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

good4life said:


> If I were organizing this effort I would seriously consider the same time for each time zone. In other words, a rolling stoppage across the country, 12pm -300pm for each time zone. But, since I am not organizing, I will offer this as a constructive suggestion in the hope that it spurs other ideas of getting attention.


Nah.... it makes much more sense for the west coast drivers planning the protest to be offline at the least busiest part of the day, and us east coasters to be offline at p.m. rush hour.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Nah.... it makes much more sense for the west coast drivers planning the protest to be offline at the least busiest part of the day, and us east coasters to be offline at p.m. rush hour.


Exactly my sentiments. A "protest" at the least busiest time??? Great planning! Should have scheduled it for 3am to 6am...


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Exactly my sentiments. A "protest" at the least busiest time??? Great planning! Should have scheduled it for 3am to 6am...


Or for all of Halloween night.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Or for all of Halloween night.


When tomorrow fails, "plan B" should be everyone takes Halloween off (after, say 7pm) "to be with friends & family". Riders would go nuts on Uber with complaints out the ass. It is ONLY through rider dissatisfaction that Uber will relent. The riders are the key....they must be affected for Uber to be affected.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

may be we can do 3 hr shutdown permanent? like once a month? if they not respond in our favor once /week, then once/day how about that?


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> That's called rhetoric...I don't see anything wrong with Protesting Drivers engaging in rhetoric to rally for their cause.


Thank you for responding with so much patience to those who are only posting comments to irk someone in the majority who understands clearly the intent of the first of many protests. As you stated @chi1cabby, there is a thread for those who wish to not participate for whatever reason. If they continue to post in this thread, then it's obvious their intent is to minimize the importance of the protest, because it does possess a meaningful importance to the majority of groups: the drivers, the media, Uber's clients, and uber.


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

Greg said:


> may be we can do 3 hr shutdown permanent? like once a month? if they not respond in our favor once /week, then once/day how about that?


I agree. Strikes do not achieve their goals in one day. Strikes are effective over a period of time, and the longer or more frequent the strikes become, the more attention it will get in the public.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> When tomorrow fails, "plan B" should be everyone takes Halloween off (after, say 7pm) "to be with friends & family". Riders would go nuts on Uber with complaints out the ass. It is ONLY through rider dissatisfaction that Uber will relent. The riders are the key....they must be affected for Uber to be affected.


Personally, I don't think any sort of protest would ever be able to "beat" Uber's economic model, but this idea would probably come close. But you do have the right idea. The upset drivers seem to forget the role of the riders in all this. Some may be OK with the older prices, but many are not. Even fewer are OK with the idea of limiting the supply of drivers. It's something you have to deal with when you choose to be an independent contractor in a field of work that is relatively easier and more lucrative than other occupations with similar job requirements.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Personally, I don't think any sort of protest would ever be able to "beat" Uber's economic model, but this idea would probably come close. But you do have the right idea. The upset drivers seem to forget the role of the riders in all this. Some may be OK with the older prices, but many are not. Even fewer are OK with the idea of limiting the supply of drivers. It's something you have to deal with when you choose to be an independent contractor in a field of work that is relatively easier and more lucrative than other occupations with similar job requirements.





Sean O'Gorman said:


> Personally, I don't think any sort of protest would ever be able to "beat" Uber's economic model, but this idea would probably come close. But you do have the right idea. The upset drivers seem to forget the role of the riders in all this. Some may be OK with the older prices, but many are not. Even fewer are OK with the idea of limiting the supply of drivers. It's something you have to deal with when you choose to be an independent contractor in a field of work that is relatively easier and more lucrative than other occupations with similar job requirements.


Ultimately, the only leverage that the drivers have is inciting rider wrath that is directed at Uber. How best to evoke that wrath and have it channeled at Uber is the big question. Three of the slowest hours of the day (on the west coast) probably ain't gonna do it.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Agreed. The issue that I don't think the discontent drivers will ever be able to overcome is that Uber is so self-regulating that it'll always even out. If I was trying to make a dent in Uber's bottom line to send a message, I'd have drivers work the first half of Halloween, getting riders to their parties, bars, etc., then begin the work stoppage the second half of the night, potentially leaving everyone stranded and dealing with enormous surge prices. The problem with that is, there's going to be a point where drivers see 5X, 7X, etc. and get back on the road, not to mention the fact that a high minimum guarantee with low requirements on Halloween would probably discourage some drivers from protesting in the first place.

The only way that rates/pay will go up for drivers is if this was a job that no one wanted to do, but everyone wanted to use.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Agreed. The issue that I don't think the discontent drivers will ever be able to overcome is that Uber is so self-regulating that it'll always even out. If I was trying to make a dent in Uber's bottom line to send a message, I'd have drivers work the first half of Halloween, getting riders to their parties, bars, etc., then begin the work stoppage the second half of the night, potentially leaving everyone stranded and dealing with enormous surge prices. The problem with that is, there's going to be a point where drivers see 5X, 7X, etc. and get back on the road.


Exactly correct. Driver greed trumps driver dis-content. Which is precisely why this "protest" was scheduled for noon-3pm (pdt)....so as not to put too much of a dent in driver earnings for that day. Which in turn means negligible inconvenience to the riders....which means that Uber won't give a shit (except mild amusement while having their lunch and looking down on the street full of placard waving Uber drivers).


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> When tomorrow fails, "plan B" should be everyone takes Halloween off (after, say 7pm) "to be with friends & family". Riders would go nuts on Uber with complaints out the ass. It is ONLY through rider dissatisfaction that Uber will relent. The riders are the key....they must be affected for Uber to be affected.


By all accounts, when Uber started with a few Towncars, it was a "Fail". How about now?

It's a process. Got to have a starting point.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SCdave said:


> By all accounts, when Uber started with a few Towncars, it was a "Fail". How about now?
> 
> It's a process. Got to have a starting point.


...you are right. "Starting point" is tomorrow....then on to plan B


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

For whatever it's worth, I have heard nothing about a strike anywhere but on this forum. Maybe if a Uber driver had Ebola and went on strike that would make the news......Too early? Bad taste? Yeah probably.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...you are right. "Starting point" is tomorrow....then on to plan B


Well.....maybe  Like most things, depends on your perspective. What can be considered a Fail "today", could be considered "the Tipping Point" when viewed a few months or more in the future.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Consistent Message/Organized Protests Going Forward
> 
> This should be a start not and end. There should be frequent 3 hrs protests that are well organized.They should be periodic (monthly?) and alternate days/times in the future.
> 
> ...


There is one over riding issue of fact *that needs immediate resolution*, and that IS the fact that *no full time drivers personal auto insurance covers our situation* and *no part time drivers personal auto insurance is 'on again off again.'*

We are all driving UNinsured 'except' with passengers in the vehicle.

When the protests meet this reality, then SOME actual headway will have been made.

Til then ALL the other complaints are relatively meaningless.

Driving UNinsured is a very very serious legal matter, and a matter that every driver has been led headlong into by Uber without anywhere near adequate PRIOR NOTICE. Some vague 'you should check' or 'most personal insurance provides coverage when not driving for Uber' *are in fact OPENLY FALSE CLAIMS and are LIES put out by Uber/Lyft.*

You think I give a DAMN about whining over TIPS? *Puhleese.*


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Well.....maybe  Like most things, depends on your perspective. What can be considered a Fail "today", could be considered "the Tipping Point" when viewed a few months or more in the future.


point taken


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Greg said:


> If I can input... My car is in shop so... I'm in


And I'm on vacation, so, IN!!!


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Ultimately, the only leverage that the drivers have is inciting rider wrath that is directed at Uber. How best to evoke that wrath and have it channeled at Uber is the big question. Three of the slowest hours of the day (on the west coast) probably ain't gonna do it.


Your comments are working to silence and minimize the driver's voice. I don't know if it is intentional but, labor struggles have always been led by and fought by workers. The outcomes have always been the result of workers' efforts in the struggle. You cannot say that the customer is the one that's going to make uber change its policies.

Here is a simple economic equation to this protest: No Driver = No Client for Uber. That is where the impact is.

As long as there are drivers, Uber's impact will not be significant . As these protests and strikes grow in time, awareness will be created, and customers then may have a change of heart. But, until then the client does not fit into this equation and they will only have a minimal impact in the short term.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is one over riding issue of fact *that needs immediate resolution*, and that IS the fact that *no full time drivers personal auto insurance covers our situation* and *no part time drivers personal auto insurance is 'on again off again.'*
> 
> We are all driving UNinsured 'except' with passengers in the vehicle.
> 
> ...


You get in an accident, don't mention Uber to the cop or your insurance agent. You're covered.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

U-b-er what? said:


> Your comments are working to silence and minimize the driver's voice. I don't know if it is intentional but, labor struggles have always been led by and fought by workers. The outcomes have always been the result of workers' efforts in the struggle. You cannot say that the customer is the one that's going to make uber change its policies.
> 
> Here is a simple economic equation to this protest: No Driver = No Client for Uber. That is where the impact is.
> 
> As long as there are drivers, Uber's impact will not be significant . As these protests and strikes grow in time, awareness will be created, and customers then may have a change of heart. But, until then the client does not fit into this equation and they will only have a minimal impact in the short term.


If you are dissatisfied with what you are getting paid the answer is easy. Quit. If enough drivers quit the fares will go back up. No strike is necessary, unless you're trying to bully them into giving you what you want.


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

Sly said:


> If you are dissatisfied with what you are getting paid the answer is easy. Quit. If enough drivers quit the fares will go back up. No strike is necessary, unless you're trying to bully them into giving you what you want.


Quitting is for losers, and everyone who supports the strike and are fighting for change are not quitters. Those who coward to fear or accept the status quo are complicit to a system that is oppressive.

The quote @Ara posted from one of our greatest presidents of all time, Franklin D. Roosevelt (a Republican), was as true then as it is today, which says "No business which depends for existence on paying less than living wages to its workers has any right to continue in this country."


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

U-b-er what? said:


> Quitting is for losers, and everyone who supports the strike and are fighting for change are not quitters. Those who coward to fear or accept the status quo are complicit to a system that is oppressive.
> 
> The quote @Ara posted from one of our greatest presidents of all time, Franklin D. Roosevelt (a Republican), was as true then as it is today, which says "No business which depends for existence on paying less than living wages to its workers has any right to continue in this country."


FDR a Republican? Go off yourself.

Please don't breed.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

U-b-er what? said:


> Quitting is for losers, and everyone who supports the strike and are fighting for change are not quitters. Those who coward to fear or accept the status quo are complicit to a system that is oppressive.
> 
> The quote @Ara posted from one of our greatest presidents of all time, Franklin D. Roosevelt (a Republican), was as true then as it is today, which says "No business which depends for existence on paying less than living wages to its workers has any right to continue in this country."


You sound like a socialist.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_D._Roosevelt
A Democrat.


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> FDR a Republican? Go off yourself.
> 
> Please don't breed.


I made a mistake and i thank you for pointing it out. FDR was a member of the Democratic Party. However, two points i'd like to make:

1. Regardless of FDR's party affiliation, his philosophy was and still holds true.

2. There is no need to insult members in this or any forum to get your point across. To be seen as a knowledgeable and valuable member, please contribute in a more mature manner.


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

Sly said:


> You sound like a socialist.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franklin_D._Roosevelt
> A Democrat.


I'm a veteran of the US military. For one, if you analyze the military's programs, they are in many ways in a socialist form. Also, VA hospital system is a form of socialist healthcare program.

I don't fear socialism. What is unhealthy for any nation or society is unregulated capitalism.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sly said:


> You get in an accident, don't mention Uber to the cop or your insurance agent. You're covered.


*Bull crap.*

Why this item isn't at the top of the DRIVER COMPLAINT LIST and the legislatures of every State in the U.S. is only a testimony to the money grubbing attorneys running the systems who feed off the masses. That would be 'us.'

p.s. I forgot to mention the lying criminal Wall Street .corps *who are putting countless thousands of uninsured ride share drivers on the road.* They should be immediately TRIED and JAILED.


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *Bull crap.*
> 
> Why this item isn't at the top of the DRIVER COMPLAINT LIST and the legislatures of every State in the U.S. is only a testimony to the money grubbing attorneys running the systems who feed off the masses. That would be 'us.'
> 
> p.s. I forgot to mention the lying criminal Wall Street .corps *who are putting countless thousands of uninsured ride share drivers on the road.* They should be immediately TRIED and JAILED.


Yes. That's why I'm in favor of the strikes. The only way to get the attention of State and municipal governments on these issues, and expose what these corporations are doing, is to make alot of noise.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

U-b-er what? said:


> Your comments are working to silence and minimize the driver's voice. I don't know if it is intentional but, labor struggles have always been led by and fought by workers. The outcomes have always been the result of workers' efforts in the struggle. You cannot say that the customer is the one that's going to make uber change its policies.
> 
> Here is a simple economic equation to this protest: No Driver = No Client for Uber. That is where the impact is.
> 
> As long as there are drivers, Uber's impact will not be significant . As these protests and strikes grow in time, awareness will be created, and customers then may have a change of heart. But, until then the client does not fit into this equation and they will only have a minimal impact in the short term.


You can not be more mistaken


U-b-er what? said:


> I made a mistake and i thank you for pointing it out. FDR was a member of the Democratic Party. However, two points i'd like to make:
> 
> 1. Regardless of FDR's party affiliation, his philosophy was and still holds true.
> 
> 2. There is no need to insult members in this or any forum to get your point across. To be seen as a knowledgeable and valuable member, please contribute in a more mature manner.


...ahhh, a "more mature manner". That must be my problem. So it would be immature for me to tell someone (for example) that they had pontificating, bombastic and sanctimonious tendancies ??


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

"Jeff Sibel, spokesman for Progressive Insurance in Mayfield Village, confirmed via email that *"We do not currently offer an insurance policy for driving with a ridesharing service,* however we are searching to find an insurance solution for these types of services. Currently, our personal insurance policies contain an exclusion in which coverage will not be afforded if a vehicle is used 'to carry persons or property for compensation or a fee'; and we do not offer a commercial insurance policy for ridesharing services."

Yet both Uber and Lyft take Progressive, Geico and just about any other 'personal auto insurance policy' supplied from drivers as proof of insurance *when the fact is such policies are SPECIFICALLY VOIDED AUTOMATICALLY by participation in RIDE SHARE through Uber/Lyft.*

*We are being openly INTENTIONALLY misled about this matter and in fact are VOIDING our personal auto insurance by participating in Uber/Lyft.*

I am quite pissed off about this blatantly illegal misleading activity on the part of Uber/Lyft.

THERE IS NO EXCUSE for this.

*Hello!!!*


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> "Jeff Sibel, spokesman for Progressive Insurance in Mayfield Village, confirmed via email that *"We do not currently offer an insurance policy for driving with a ridesharing service,* however we are searching to find an insurance solution for these types of services. Currently, our personal insurance policies contain an exclusion in which coverage will not be afforded if a vehicle is used 'to carry persons or property for compensation or a fee'; and we do not offer a commercial insurance policy for ridesharing services."
> 
> Yet both Uber and Lyft take Progressive, Geico and just about any other 'personal auto insurance policy' supplied from drivers as proof of insurance *when the fact is such policies are SPECIFICALLY VOIDED AUTOMATICALLY by participation in RIDE SHARE through Uber/Lyft.*
> 
> ...


This is a ****ing spectacularly GREAT post. Pertinent as hell.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> This is a ****ing spectacularly GREAT post. Pertinent as hell.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> This is a ****ing spectacularly GREAT post. Pertinent as hell.


There is some utterly phony fairytale notion being floated by Uber/Lyft, ILLEGALLY, FRAUDULENTLY, that our personal auto insurance contains an 'on now and applicable coverage for us' when driving personally and 'off now' when a passenger is in the vehicle and 'in a secondary position' when app on but no rider.

That is an utter FRAUDULENT LIE. *No personal auto insurance policy contains ANY such provisions, period.*

So when we are driving app off, we are driving UNINSURED because Uber/Lyft have fraudulently LIED to every driver and have caused us to VOID our personal auto coverage.

*If you don't believe this, ASK YOUR PERSONAL AUTO INSURANCE COMPANY and they will cancel you ON THE SPOT just to make it official, but you see it's already official in the POLICY TERMS we agreed to.*

Uber and Lyft have hordes of attorneys. How in the hell can they say they didn't have this figured out.

*Bull shit.*


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> "Jeff Sibel, spokesman for Progressive Insurance in Mayfield Village, confirmed via email that *"We do not currently offer an insurance policy for driving with a ridesharing service,* however we are searching to find an insurance solution for these types of services. Currently, our personal insurance policies contain an exclusion in which coverage will not be afforded if a vehicle is used 'to carry persons or property for compensation or a fee'; and we do not offer a commercial insurance policy for ridesharing services."
> 
> Yet both Uber and Lyft take Progressive, Geico and just about any other 'personal auto insurance policy' supplied from drivers as proof of insurance *when the fact is such policies are SPECIFICALLY VOIDED AUTOMATICALLY by participation in RIDE SHARE through Uber/Lyft.*
> 
> ...


I would suggest you seek which members of your city council were not in support of uberx, and share this information with them. This could help reignite the debate of the legitimacy of Uberx at the local level. I've seen (weak) city councils copy legislation in favor of UberX that other cities implemented. Perhaps they could copy another city's stricter decision legislations once implemented.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is some utterly phony fairytale notion being floated by Uber/Lyft, ILLEGALLY, FRAUDULENTLY, that our personal auto insurance contains an 'on now and applicable coverage for us' when driving personally and 'off now' when a passenger is in the vehicle and 'in a secondary position' when app on but no rider.
> 
> That is an utter FRAUDULENT LIE. *No personal auto insurance policy contains ANY such provisions, period.*
> 
> ...


So the $1 safe rider fee that is ostensibly to pay for the Uber's umbrella insurance policy is likewise bullshit. Wonder what the fine print says. Probably strictly liability for the passenger OTHER car and it's occupants.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> So the $1 safe rider fee that is ostensibly to pay for the Uber's umbrella insurance policy is likewise bullshit. Wonder what the fine print says. Probably strictly liability for the passenger OTHER car and it's occupants.


I drive full time for Uber. I write off every mile of my 'personal vehicle.' Do I now have personal auto insurance by driving for Uber or Lyft?

*Hell no I don't. * And I'm pissed that Uber/Lyft are not forthright about this fact. I voided my personal auto policy by being a full time driver, automatically. Uber and Lyft can say 'we told you to check.' Bullshit. They knew before it happened that my personal auto coverage is technically voided the first day I hit the road to drive for them and *I am now technically driving UNinsured while APP OFF.*
*
This is ILLEGAL in my State and any halfwit can see it. I'm only amazed I didn't see it earlier, falsely thinking the State legislature had cleared this up when the fact is NO STATE has worked this out yet, INSURANCE WISE, other than to get a full blown commercial insurance policy that covers us when we are not actively driving pax or app off.*

There isn't even insurance coverage available for us for this situation.

And part timers are even more screwed.

How can Uber be providing 'secondary coverage' to a technically VOID 'personal auto insurance' policy?

Answer: *It's a LIE. Their position doesn't even exist as a secondary when there is NO PRIMARY in place.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

U-b-er what? said:


> I would suggest you seek which members of your city council were not in support of uberx, and share this information with them. This could help reignite the debate of the legitimacy of Uberx at the local level. I've seen (weak) city councils copy legislation in favor of UberX that other cities implemented. Perhaps they could copy another city's stricter decision legislations once implemented.


*It's entirely an insurance issue.* The State legislature where I live has signed into law that what Uber/Lyft/ride share companies do is LEGAL...

But the insurance industry provides no policy for this situation. I sure don't want the legislature to back off of what progress was made. But I do think for no uncertain fact that DRIVERS have been intentionally misled about the viability of their personal auto insurance coverage being 'valid' when we are drivers, full or part time, because THAT IS NOT THE CASE.

They are playing WORD GAMES aka LYING their asses off to US. You don't think they know this? They damn well know it.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

So, all you yayhoos driving down to local Uber offices to protest should be made aware that you are probably driving down there naked as HELL on the insurance side of the equations *if you REALLY NEED SOMETHING TO ***** ABOUT.*

Think about this before you get behind the wheel.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

If any drivers really need a cogent description of our situation, here it is. Not even the hotbed origination of Uber, California, has a solution to this issue yet that I am aware of:

http://news.onlineautoinsurance.com/state/tnc-insurance-regulations-910259

*There really is no other issue even worth whining about to Uber compared to the situation above.*

Uber and Lyft have loosed thousands of us drivers, uninsured, upon the unsuspecting masses of our population here in the U.S., have put every one of us in DIRE legal jeopardy and undue risk in the process.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If any drivers really need a cogent description of our situation, here it is. Not even the hotbed origination of Uber, California, has a solution to this issue yet that I am aware of:
> 
> http://news.onlineautoinsurance.com/state/tnc-insurance-regulations-910259
> 
> ...


highly troubling if true


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> highly troubling if true


What really troubles me is that in typical Wall Street fashion, these mf'ers have screwed us again, and did so INTENTIONALLY KNOWING these facts in advance.

This country is so f'ed up and the people are so g'damned stupid it's almost pathetic.

And here us desperate unemployed bastards sit, simply trying to WORK to feed ourselves.

Bastards.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is some utterly phony fairytale notion being floated by Uber/Lyft, ILLEGALLY, FRAUDULENTLY, that our personal auto insurance contains an 'on now and applicable coverage for us' when driving personally and 'off now' when a passenger is in the vehicle and 'in a secondary position' when app on but no rider.
> 
> That is an utter FRAUDULENT LIE. *No personal auto insurance policy contains ANY such provisions, period.*
> 
> ...


You don't have a clue what you're talking about. You aren't committing fraud by driving UberX or Lyft. Your policy won't cover you *if* you have an accident while on the ridesharing app, but that doesn't change coverage while you're just driving on your own.

A relevant similar situation is people who drive track days with their street car. Virtually all insurance companies exclude coverage for losses that occur while driving a vehicle in a non-timed track day (my employer being one of the sole exceptions, because our former COO was a racer himself), which just means if you have an accident on track, you're SOL. It has nothing to do with what you do going to work, driving to your parents house, etc.

Now, if you tell your insurer that you're driving on a track or ridesharing, they may very well drop you _at the end of your policy period_ because they consider you an unacceptable risk, but that's it.

Source: I am an insurance adjuster, and you are someone who is going off the rails. But hey, use more bold words and underlines, that'll make you more right.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You don't have a clue what you're talking about. You aren't committing fraud by driving UberX or Lyft. Your policy won't cover you *if* you have an accident while on the ridesharing app, but that doesn't change coverage while you're just driving on your own.


There are NO DUAL USE, on again off again personal auto insurance policies in place anywhere in the U.S. currently. The notion that you have legal personal insurance while simultaneously ride share driving is, drumroll, A FLAT OUT LIE.

There is a very quick track to find out. Just call your insurance company and ASK THEM. You might not want to provide your name though because you WILL more than likely be cancelled for obtaining your 'personal auto insurance' under false pretenses or being an undesirable customer because you ride share.


> A relevant similar situation is people who drive track days with their street car. Virtually all insurance companies exclude coverage for losses that occur while driving a vehicle in a non-timed track day (my employer being one of the sole exceptions, because our former COO was a racer himself), which just means if you have an accident on track, you're SOL. It has nothing to do with what you do going to work, driving to your parents house, etc.


Which of course has absolutely nothing to do with driving for hire.


> Now, *if you tell your insurer that you're* driving on a track or *ridesharing, they may very well drop you* _at the end of your policy period_ because they consider you an unacceptable risk, but that's it.


*Uh, no. They'll drop you on the spot.*


> Source: I am an insurance adjuster, and you are someone who is going off the rails. But hey, use more bold words and underlines, that'll make you more right.


I'm disappointed that you don't know more about insurance if that's the case. Waiting til the end of the policy term? Who are you kidding? Why don't you just call and find out how fast they'll drop you rather than taking a chance?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You don't have a clue what you're talking about. You aren't committing fraud by driving UberX or Lyft. Your policy won't cover you *if* you have an accident while on the ridesharing app, but that doesn't change coverage while you're just driving on your own.
> 
> A relevant similar situation is people who drive track days with their street car. Virtually all insurance companies exclude coverage for losses that occur while driving a vehicle in a non-timed track day (my employer being one of the sole exceptions, because our former COO was a racer himself), which just means if you have an accident on track, you're SOL. It has nothing to do with what you do going to work, driving to your parents house, etc.
> 
> ...


I have just spent the better part of an hour on the phone and on-line doing a little research. Thus far it appears as though the following points may be factual:

1. Uber's insurance will not cover damage to my car if I am in an accident while the app is on (with or without a rider in the car) regardless of fault.
2. My insurance company will not cover damage to my car while the app is on (with or without a rider in the car) regardless of fault.
3. If the other driver is at fault his/her insurance company may not cover damage to my car if the app is on (with or without a rider in the car).
4. If the other driver has no insurance or minimal insurance NEITHER Uber's insurance or my insurance will cover any damage to my car (with or without a rider in the car).

Anyway I slice it, if my car is damaged with the app on...I am probably screwed.
I am still doing research on liability vulnerability to me, my riders, and the other car and occupants. I am also learning that adjusters are now being trained to ask rideshare questions as a matter of routine. There is talk that larger claims may involve interrogating cell phone data and (with cause) subpoenaing Uber/Lyft registry records. There is a lot of grey area but all the more reason for concern.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I have just spent the better part of an hour on the phone and on-line doing a little research. Thus far it appears as though the following points may be factual:
> 
> 1. Uber's insurance will not cover damage to my car if I am in an accident while the app is on (with or without a rider in the car) regardless of fault.
> 2. My insurance company will not cover damage to my car while the app is on (with or without a rider in the car) regardless of fault.
> ...


I have my doubts on the validity of number 4 and suspect that if any personal auto insurance company knows a customer is ride sharing, they have already violated the terms and conditions of obtaining their policy and therefore MAY be subject to having no coverage whatsoever.

*If you have the name of any insurance company that says they will cover as you state in #4 or have a DUAL USE policy available, by all means SHARE IT!*


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I have my doubts on the validity of number 4 and suspect that if any personal auto insurance company knows a customer is ride sharing, they have already violated the terms and conditions of obtaining their policy and therefore MAY be subject to having no coverage whatsoever.
> 
> *If you have the name of any insurance company that says they will cover as you state in #4 or have a DUAL USE policy available, by all means SHARE IT!*


...to MY car


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drivers Across The Country Are Protesting Tomorrow - Here's Why*

*http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...ry-are-protesting-tomorrow--heres-why-2014-10*


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Drivers Across The Country Are Protesting Tomorrow - Here's Why*
> 
> *http://www.businessinsider.com/uber...ry-are-protesting-tomorrow--heres-why-2014-10*


CHi1...you are famous!! Autograph please...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

If CADA/UNION reps are behind this protest and leading the charge why did their mouthpieces ignore the most important issue???


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Good story.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If CADA/UNION reps are behind this protest and leading the charge why did their mouthpieces ignore the most important issue???


perhaps insurance falls under "driver safety".


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> CHi1...you are famous!! Autograph please...


This seemed like a fairly comprehensive story. The reporter got it pretty much right. It seems to me that the rating system and a tip option are the most doable of the main issues. Although driver safety and rates are big issues. Again, I thought that the story was in-depth enough to the average reader without getting to "inside baseball".


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Question: how do you prevent over saturating the market without the rating system. It cost uber nothing to allow everyone with a car and a iPhone to run the ap? I would have to find a real job


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sly said:


> Question: how do you prevent over saturating the market without the rating system.


Answer: the Rating System is not preventing driver over saturation.
Mature markets are already over saturated with drivers, and newer markets are getting there fast.
The CADA members are asking that the rating system be fairer.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly said:


> Question: how do you prevent over saturating the market without the rating system.


The rating system isn't what prevents the market from being over saturated. A properly designed and implemented rating system should help identify the worse performing drivers and keep all the drivers on the straight and narrow with regards to customer service, cleanliness ect. Ubers' current rating system is not understood by passengers and does not FAIRLY accomplish what it should.

Either way @Sly ....you should find a real job.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> The rating system isn't what prevents the market from being over saturated. A properly designed and implemented rating system should help identify the worse performing drivers and keep all the drivers on the straight and narrow with regards to customer service, cleanliness ect. Ubers' current rating system is not understood by passengers and does not FAIRLY accomplish what it should.
> 
> Either way @Sly ....you should find a real job.


well put


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> If CADA/UNION reps are behind this protest and leading the charge why did their mouthpieces ignore the most important issue???


Insurance is "Ride-sharing's" Achilles Heel. No progress on it will happen until it's shoved down the Companies throats. 
You can read more in these threads:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-insurance.2617/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/say-bye-bye-to-uberx-in-california.2132/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ab-2293-will-kill-rideshare-in-california-call-your-rep-now.2127/


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> CHi1...you are famous!! Autograph please...


After reading the article again and following some of the links, I learned that in my old hometown, drivers in NYC will be cruising around with flyers tomorrow education drivers about "what's up" and encouraging them to turn off their phones.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Insurance is "Ride-sharing's" Achilles Heel. No progress on it will happen until it's shoved down the Companies throats.
> You can read more in these threads:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-insurance.2617/
> ...


After tomorrow, this insurance thing will be my new "homework project". I need to learn more. I may be late to this party, but my instincts tell me that insurance raises many questions and few solid answers. Are many of us just whistling past the graveyard I wonder?


----------



## Tampa driver (Oct 5, 2014)

I have spoken with few Tampa drivers and most of them agree and will turn their phone off tomorrow and protest. Hope that will help


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Drivers Of NY To Strike Instead Of Protest On Wednesday*
*
Johana Bhuiyan

http://www.buzzfeed.com/johanabhuiy...rike-instead-of-protest-on-wednesday?s=mobile*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

From the article update:

While organizers of the protest feel that the incentives that Uber rolled out this week - the company is not taking a cut of drivers fares during the morning rush - were specifically meant to dissuade drivers from protesting, Uber NYC general manager Josh Mohrer said it was not the company's intention to do so.

*"We run incentives like this all the time," Mohrer wrote to BuzzFeed News over email. "We've been targeting morning rush, for example, for most of the year. The two are not related."*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Insurance is "Ride-sharing's" Achilles Heel. No progress on it will happen until it's shoved down the Companies throats.
> You can read more in these threads:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-insurance.2617/
> ...


It would seem to be thee most import issue on the table of fact.


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

Fyi I'm not working at all Wednesday for uber. Though I'm tempted.


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Sly said:


> Fyi I'm not working at all Wednesday for uber. Though I'm tempted.


You don't Uber on Wednesdays, but you are considering doing it tomorrow?why don't you just do what yor profile says and play Tera?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sly said:


> Fyi I'm not working at all Wednesday for uber. Though I'm tempted.


Are you also going to hold your breath?


Sly said:


> Does holding your breath until you turn blue get you what you want?
> A 3 hour protest could hurt uber with their fights vs various city governments. A 3 hour protest during the slow part of the day, which this is, won't hurt Uber at all financially speaking. It will just give city governments ammo to use against Uber.


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Answer: the Rating System is not preventing driver over saturation.
> Mature markets are already over saturated with drivers, and newer markets are getting there fast.
> The CADA members are asking that the rating system be fairer.


In Seattle, earlier this year, a minority number members of the city council wanted to place a cap on the number of rideshare vehicles for two years.

This proposal was going to be a pilot program to analyze the demand for the ridesharing service, and also to conduct a feasibility study of whether or not drivers were making a decent living wage dieing the pilot.

Uber went on a aggressive public relations campaign, mislead the public, disseminated misinformation and placed fear in the clients' mind by stating that the city council wanted to kick uber out of Seattle.

The issue before the City Council was only about the total number of TNC vehicles from Uber, Lyft, and Sidecar operating at the time and the goal was 150 vehicles on the road active at one-time from each of those three companies.

Instead, Uber and Lyft (mostly Uber) told their customers that the companies would have to leave Seattle all together if that ordinance was to pass, because they wouldn't make a profit. So they played on the emotions and fears of its clients, where the clients believed the issue was going to impact UberBlack and UbrrSUV as well, which was a blatant lie.

So them, they gathered over 40,000 customer signatures, including Uberx driver's family members and friends, and city council listened to the public and now there is no cap on the number of vehicles on the road.

This of course eats into everyone's potential to earn a decent living wage, and everyone on these systems has to work excessively long hours just to make ends meet.

Uber rallied its customer-base to support its lies and help increase its profits. I do not see uber clients rallying enmass to demand uber pay its drivers a decent living wage and insist the TNC's create and adhere to a fair market for everyone.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

U-b-er what? said:


> Uber rallied its customer-base to support its lies and help increase its profits. I do not see uber clients rallying enmass to demand uber pay its drivers a decent living wage and insist the TNC's create and adhere to a fair market for everyone.


You may be correct. However, until the drivers deny Uber's customer base access to OUR cars....we won't know for sure what the customer base will rally "en-mass" to do. 40,000 signatures just because they thought the service might be restricted....how many if the service is severely cut back and Uber is painted as a greedy corporate Ogre that is taking advantage of the little guy?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> I have just spent the better part of an hour on the phone and on-line doing a little research. Thus far it appears as though the following points may be factual:
> 
> 1. Uber's insurance will not cover damage to my car if I am in an accident while the app is on (with or without a rider in the car) regardless of fault.
> 2. My insurance company will not cover damage to my car while the app is on (with or without a rider in the car) regardless of fault.
> ...





scrurbscrud said:


> There are NO DUAL USE, on again off again personal auto insurance policies in place anywhere in the U.S. currently. The notion that you have legal personal insurance while simultaneously ride share driving is, drumroll, A FLAT OUT LIE.
> 
> There is a very quick track to find out. Just call your insurance company and ASK THEM. You might not want to provide your name though because you WILL more than likely be cancelled for obtaining your 'personal auto insurance' under false pretenses or being an undesirable customer because you ride share.
> 
> ...


You do not know anything about insurance policies or insurance law. Insurance law is heavily biased towards the customer, because they are the ones paying the premium, and they are the ones who need to be protected.

Here is the ISO PA 00 01 policy that virtually every personal auto policy is a mirror of/is based off of:

http://www.sba.muohio.edu/adelmasw/classes/Policies/01-09 PersonalAutoPolicyPP00010105.pdf

Let's look at any relevant language here:



> EXCLUSIONS
> A.
> We do not provide Liability Coverage for any "insured":
> 
> ...


There is similar language under the medical payments, physical damage, and uninsured motorists coverage sections. Obviously this one is clear, when you're driving for Uber and on a trip or on your way to a trip, there's no coverage under your personal auto policy. No one disputes that. What is important to note is that the exclusion only applies while you're driving for Uber. If I drive Uber 100 miles a month and then rear end someone in my own free time, there's nothing in that language to preclude coverage, and any insurer that tries otherwise is looking at a slam dunk bad faith suit.

Moving on...



> PART F - GENERAL PROVISIONS
> 
> FRAUD
> We do not provide coverage for any "insured" who has made fraudulent statements or engaged in fraudulent conduct in connection with any accident or loss for which coverage is sought under this policy.


Again, very clear. If you're not engaged in ridesharing at the time of an accident or a claim, nothing you are doing fits the definition of fraudulent, and there are no coverage issues here.

The comparison between track days and Uber is very relevant. Both are acts that are excluded under your policy. But doing either of them doesn't mean that covered claims suddenly become non-covered. Your assertion otherwise is complete nonsense and has zero basis in statute or case law. Another example: Look up case law on accidents involving drivers conducting pizza delivery. Some are covered under personal auto policies, but most aren't. Even when they aren't though, there's no cases I could find in the entire PLRB/LIRB coverage database (which I'm assuming you have access to as well, right?) of policies being voided by material misrepresentation due to the driver being involved in delivery of persons or property in exchange for a fee.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

U-b-er what? said:


> So them, they gathered over 40,000 customer signatures,


Uber and Lyft spent $1M to gather those 40,000 signatures, that's $25/signature!
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/taxi-seattle/


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Your assertion otherwise is complete nonsense and has zero basis in statute or case law.


 You've told the Forum Members that you are/were a paid Uber Promoter, but do you also get paid to post this "Rideshare" insurance hocus pocus, and your anti Protest 'Free Market' ideas?

Gov. Brewer vetoed the AZ Ride-sharing Bill because it was cost shifting the increased risk of thousands of Drivers driving for countless hours onto the Personal Auto Insurance Policyholders.
CA requires 'App On' Primary commercial coverage starting in July 2015. CO requires the same starting in Jan. 2015.


----------



## IHATE$5RIDES (Oct 9, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> CHi1...you are famous!! Autograph please...


Lol seriously Chi1 you're the man for that. Ill be off all day tomorrow, strike on fellas


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> You do not know anything about insurance policies or insurance law. Insurance law is heavily biased towards the customer, because they are the ones paying the premium, and they are the ones who need to be protected.
> 
> Here is the ISO PA 00 01 policy that virtually every personal auto policy is a mirror of/is based off of:
> 
> ...


Don't know what yer smokin' in the above there Sean. Like I said earlier, any driver who 'bothers' to call their personal auto insurance company will find out for a fact in a NY minute that their policy is VOIDED on multiple counts.

There is exactly ZERO verbiage in any personal auto insurance coverage that says: your personal auto insurance is 'in effect at these times' and 'not in effect' when you are Ubering.

You my friend are either deceived, deceiving or in utter denial of facts.

Or as chicab stated, perhaps just a paid shill.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Uber MSP scheduled their finance rollout info session for 1:00pm central tomorrow. .


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> 3. If the other driver is at fault his/her insurance company may not cover damage to my car if the app is on (with or without a rider in the car).


Not true. What you do on your own time has *nothing* to do with a third party's insurance contract. It doesn't matter if you were drunk in your car with 7 passengers while on Uber and rear ended, they are still liable.



> I am also learning that adjusters are now being trained to ask rideshare questions as a matter of routine. There is talk that larger claims may involve interrogating cell phone data and (with cause) subpoenaing Uber/Lyft registry records.


The first part is absolutely not true. The crossover between "people who have heard of Uber" and "people who work in insurance claims" is virtually nonexistent. There would be no way to prove it under normal circumstances unless one of the other parties (the other driver, a passenger) flat-out said "yeah so and so was driving Uber." I'm powerless to subpoena a gas station for video proof of who caused an accident, and I certainly wouldn't have the ability to subpeona Uber for records that I may or may not even have reasonable basis to obtain. Furthermore, most insurance adjusters are overworked/are terribly unproductive, and often don't bother with basic investigation skills.

Now, that all being said, if you wreck a car with 3 people in it that are seriously injured. and suddenly the adjuster is looking at 6 figure claims here, then yes, they are definitely going to be looking into whether or not there are other sources of coverage, such as Uber.

I guarantee though that if you had just a normal accident where it was you in the car, en route to pick up a customer, and you had a fender bender but didn't mention that you were driving for Uber when talking to the claims rep, it would get by every single adjuster I know, myself included. Every. Single. One.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Who is "we"?


I'm guessing he's talking about himself, as well as, at least one other individual.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't know what yer smokin' in the above there Sean. Like I said earlier, any driver who 'bothers' to call their personal auto insurance company will find out for a fact in a NY minute that their policy is VOIDED on multiple counts.


Can you show me proof, and not anecdotal, unsubstantiated thirdhand stories? Didn't think so.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Jesus you guys, you must take a look at the drivers out there and reconsider any organization...My girl and I have taken rides with total shitbirds the last few days, their fingers are far from the pulse of Rideshare Community...
It's turning Cabby quickly, and most drivers don't care enough to look at these forums, news articles, hell I bet they consider "tolls" as part of their income:
'holy sheet I made $540 last week!'
[Tolls: $77]
[Gas: $110]
[Driver Rating: 4.3]
{Macro effects of lowered fares for drivers: Priceless}

*But hey, things are still going alright for the Sergeant!! Hang in there playas...Season 4 of Walking Dead on Netflix...
Awesome *


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> After tomorrow, this insurance thing will be my new "homework project". I need to learn more. I may be late to this party, but my instincts tell me that insurance raises many questions and few solid answers. Are many of us just whistling past the graveyard I wonder?


Ya think...

geeezus


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Can you show me proof, and not anecdotal, unsubstantiated thirdhand stories? Didn't think so.


*
You make ONE CALL to your 'personal auto insurance provider' and you WILL get the facts AND will be cancelled 'if you are honest.'*

An exceedingly RARE quality of our predatory society.

We are all driving bare naked, no insurance, uncovered, on our personal policies.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Personally, I don't think any sort of protest would ever be able to "beat" Uber's economic model, but this idea would probably come close. But you do have the right idea. The upset drivers seem to forget the role of the riders in all this. Some may be OK with the older prices, but many are not. Even fewer are OK with the idea of limiting the supply of drivers. It's something you have to deal with when you choose to be an independent contractor in a field of work that is relatively easier and more lucrative than other occupations with similar job requirements.


You know, I'm also wondering if there can ever be enough driver support to force the several key changes that need to be made, but I guarantee you that Uber is taking notice, even now.

Greed, for those consumed by it, is extremely hard to overcome, kinda like lust for the rest of us.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Don't know what yer smokin' in the above there Sean. Like I said earlier, any driver who 'bothers' to call their personal auto insurance company will find out for a fact in a NY minute that their policy is VOIDED on multiple counts.
> 
> There is exactly ZERO verbiage in any personal auto insurance coverage that says: your personal auto insurance is 'in effect at these times' and 'not in effect' when you are Ubering.
> 
> ...


Did the language I posted above not clearly say that to you? There is no coverage when doing things that are excluded. There is coverage when you're not doing those things. Your auto policy also excludes coverage for intentional acts, but you're free to ram cars on purpose all you want, just don't expect coverage for it. That doesn't mean that you don't have coverage when driving legitimiately.



chi1cabby said:


> You've told the Forum Members that you are/were a paid Uber Promoter, but do you also get paid to post this "Rideshare" insurance hocus pocus, and your anti Protest 'Free Market' ideas?
> 
> Gov. Brewer vetoed the AZ Ride-sharing Bill because it was cost shifting the increased risk of thousands of Drivers driving for countless hours onto the Personal Auto Insurance Policyholders.
> CA requires 'App On' Primary commercial coverage starting in July 2015. CO requires the same starting in Jan. 2015.


Keep saying I'm paid to post here, it sure beats actual facts I guess.

I take interest in the insurance aspect of ridesharing because of the many misconceptions about my industry. I had a fight on the reddit sub over whether or not insurance covers an accident when you have too many passengers in a car, and the guy was insistent that it's not covered, but there was zero case law to support that, so he resorted to insulting me. That particular argument really had nothing to do with Uber, but it helps make my point.

Look, we're both on the same page in that while you're driving for Uber (either en route to pick up a passenger. or actually on a trip), Uber should be the primary insurer. I'm just saying that driving for Uber, while an excluded act on your personal policy, means absolutely nothing in regards to whether or not you're covered while driving on your own. Yeah if you tell your agent you drive Uber, they'd probably flag the account and request that it be nonrenewed, but I have *never* seen someone's policy immediately cancelled, and I've had some messed up claims. Ex-wives smashing into husbands cars on purpose (not covered, obviously), guy buying a car a week after getting out of jail, obtaining a policy, and having it vandalized a week later, etc. The insurance company has to eat the risks for the duration of the policy unless they can prove material misrepresentation. Material misrepresentation=saying you have a Toyota Camry and giving the VIN for one, but really having a Porsche 911, or going out of your way to hide that you had been convicted of vehicular manslaughter. Not being asked about Uber, but not giving that information to an agent is not material misrepresentation.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *You make ONE CALL to your 'personal auto insurance provider' and you WILL get the facts AND will be cancelled 'if you are honest.'*
> 
> An exceedingly RARE quality of our predatory society.
> 
> We are all driving bare naked, no insurance, uncovered, on our personal policies.


Why don't you call my agent for me and ask. I'll give you my policy number and the agency name and phone number, and you can go tell them yourself, and then I'll come back here and laugh next August when my policy has renewed.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Did the language I posted above not clearly say that to you? There is no coverage when doing things that are excluded.


There is no 'personal insurance valid when doing this activity, invalid when Ubering' Sean. That's one of the major sticking points in this issue. And 
A. *Personal auto insurance WILL be dragged into any injury suit and *
B. *No personal auto insurance provides for DUAL POLICY interactions between personal use and Ubering*

*our personal auto policy is in fact voided by such activity, not to mention NON DISCLOSURE of this material fact when a policy is issued, which would NOT be issued upon HONEST DISCLOSURES.*



> There is coverage when you're not doing those things. Your auto policy also excludes coverage for intentional acts, but you're free to ram cars on purpose all you want, just don't expect coverage for it. That doesn't mean that you don't have coverage when driving legitimiately.


Bull crap. It's a personal auto insurance policy issued under false pretenses and non disclosures of material facts and no verbiage to make a dual policy work.



> Keep saying I'm paid to post here, it sure beats actual facts I guess.


*I'd guess you just don't give a shit about false representations and non disclosure of material facts to your personal auto insurance company.*


> I take interest in the insurance aspect of ridesharing because of the many misconceptions about my industry. I had a fight on the reddit sub over whether or not insurance covers an accident when you have too many passengers in a car, and the guy was insistent that it's not covered, but there was zero case law to support that, so he resorted to insulting me. That particular argument really had nothing to do with Uber, but it helps make my point.


*
To hell my friend. * If there are six pax/driver seat belts in the car and you have seven pax/driver you are ILLEGAL, UNSAFE and totally irresponsible regardless of CASE LAW.


> Look, we're both on the same page in that while you're driving for Uber (either en route to pick up a passenger. or actually on a trip), Uber should be the primary insurer. I'm just saying that driving for Uber, while an excluded act on your personal policy, means absolutely nothing in regards to whether or not you're covered while driving on your own.


There are no insurance on insurance off on personal auto insurance policies Sean. *I've cited articles to this effect earlier in this thread and others.*


> *Yeah if you tell your agent you drive Uber, they'd probably flag the account and request that it be nonrenewed,*


So LIE to the insurance companies, agents, police, public and drivers???? Is this really your ****ing answer?

I'd insult your intellect but I question the worth of insults in the face of facts. Facts and truth WIN in the end. Specially in court with a legal microscope up yer ass.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Why don't you call my agent for me and ask. I'll give you my policy number and the agency name and phone number, and you can go tell them yourself, and then I'll come back here and laugh next August when my policy has renewed.


You are a basic dipshit glaring at facts and pissing in the wind.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is prolly the most balanced post on rideshare insurance from you, @Sean O'Gorman .

But it still skips on the bone of contention, the Phase 1, or App On with no active ride req. or Pax on board. That is where the the drivers are spending a good chunk of the time driving while awaiting a ping.
Phase 1 is what has led to 21 States to issue Insurance warnings to Drivers.

http://www.whosdrivingyou.org/insurance-warnings.html

(I know the list was compiled by www.whosdrivingyou.org , but the warnings were issued by the Insurance Regulators of those States. Clicking on a State will take you to the actual warning issued by that State.)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is prolly the most balanced post on rideshare insurance from you, @Sean O'Gorman .
> 
> But it still skips on the bone of contention, the Phase 1, or App On with no active ride req. or Pax on board. That is where the the drivers are spending a good chunk of the time driving while awaiting a ping.
> Phase 1 is what has led to 21 States to issue Insurance warnings to Drivers.
> ...


Nevada has one of the most accurate disclosures:

*"Typically, personal auto insurance policies exclude coverage for drivers using their personal 
vehicles for commercial purposes. In addition, the failure to disclose such commercial use of the 
vehicle to the insurer may result in the insurer canceling the personal auto policy for 
misrepresentation."*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

IHATE$5RIDES said:


> Lol seriously Chi1 you're the man for that. Ill be off all day tomorrow, strike on fellas


Hey, with a handle like 'IHATE$5RIDES,' you might iritate some of those $4 ride guys. 

$4 rides, seriously? It cost more than that to sit your ass down in a cab here.

I still say we're just being punked and soon they'll jump out with a bunch of tv cameras, we'll all have a good laugh, and then they'll give us our money.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

New Jersey, valid legit warnings to drivers:

"Typically, personal auto insurance policies exclude coverage for drivers using their personal vehicles as "public or
livery conveyances," that is providing rides to members of the public for a fee. *In addition, the failure to disclose
this use of the vehicle to the insurer may result in the insurer seeking to void the policy for misrepresentation.*
The TNC may have an insurance policy that purports to cover the driver and passengers while the vehicle is
transporting a paying passenger. However, New Jersey *consumers should be aware that these policies are not
reviewed by the Department. Further, being covered by different policies for different uses of the vehicle is a new
concept that has not been tested under our State's laws and in our courts."*


----------



## chigirlryder (Oct 22, 2014)

Ara said:


> *Uber* strike 3 hrs off duty, front of uber office's


Hi everyone! Im new here and i am also feeling the pinch of rate cuts. I've been hoping for a protest. I'd like to get involved, but i think i have a really great idea to force rideshare companies to hear us. I need a lot of people to be ready to go at once. It does not require drivers to log off, and it will be way more effective. However, im not sure how to make sure the idea isnt read by big brother, and i can't afford to get deactivated right now. Any suggestions?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chigirlryder said:


> However, im not sure how to make sure the idea isnt read by big brother, and i can't afford to get deactivated right now. Any suggestions?


Hi @chigirlryder , welcome to the forum.
This forum is closely monitored by big brother.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> *To hell my friend. * If there are six pax/driver seat belts in the car and you have seven pax/driver you are ILLEGAL, UNSAFE and totally irresponsible regardless of CASE LAW.


I didn't say it was safe or responsible to cram a car with more people than seats, I said that it was a covered loss.

Anyway, I'm done with your idiotic non-factual posts that you seemingly think are correct because you use bold font and cite unsubstantiated urban legends. You don't know a thing about insurance claims.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> I didn't say it was safe or responsible to cram a car with more people than seats, I said that it was a covered loss.
> 
> Anyway, I'm done with your idiotic non-factual posts that you seemingly think are correct because you use bold font and cite unsubstantiated urban legends. You don't know a thing about insurance claims.


Read the damn posts Sean. States are issuing WARNINGS that your coverage is A LIE and BOGUS because YOU LIED.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is prolly the most balanced post on rideshare insurance from you, @Sean O'Gorman .
> 
> But it still skips on the bone of contention, the Phase 1, or App On with no active ride req. or Pax on board. That is where the the drivers are spending a good chunk of the time driving while awaiting a ping.
> Phase 1 is what has led to 21 States to issue Insurance warnings to Drivers.
> ...


The way I read most policies is that if you are just driving around with the app on, and not en route to pick up a passenger, then you're not transporting passengers or goods for a fee, and thus shouldn't have to worry about an exclusion.

Compare it to a workers comp claim. Let's say I have a company car provided by my employer. Does that mean any injuries I suffer in an accident in that car are work related? If I get injured driving to an appointment, yes. If I'm not within the scope of my job, then no, it falls back on either the auto policy's medical payments coverage, or my health insurer.

When you have the app on and you're not transporting someone or on your way to pick them up, then you aren't doing anything excluded, because you aren't being compensated. Again, this is my interpretation and it could end up being found differently, but there's no case law addressing this aspect yet.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Read the damn posts Sean. States are issuing WARNINGS that your coverage is A LIE and BOGUS because YOU LIED.


Stop being an idiot. They are talking about coverage WHILE YOU ARE DRIVING FOR UBER. It does NOT impact coverage when driving normally. The way you are talking, if I hit someone at the grocery store that I'm at on my personal time and then make a claim, and say "oh by the way I drive for Uber", they would deny coverage. That is a flat out lie and would be bad faith on the insurer's part in all 50 states.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Stop being an idiot. They are talking about coverage WHILE YOU ARE DRIVING FOR UBER.


Apparently you don't understand that there is not ONE INSURANCE COMPANY in the entire US that provides DUAL COVERAGE, sometimes on, sometimes not coverage currently Sean. *That is A LIE you bought hook line and sinker from false representations from UBER.*

*The real fact is that full time Uber drivers need full time commercial coverage and part time drivers aren't going to get ANY coverage.*


> It does NOT impact coverage when driving normally. The way you are talking, if I hit someone at the grocery store that I'm at on my personal time and then make a claim, and say "oh by the way I drive for Uber", they would deny coverage. That is a flat out lie and would be bad faith on the insurer's part in all 50 states.


There is not any legal dual policy available to ride share drivers, PERIOD.

You can wish all you please. Your personal auto insurance is INVALID because of undisclosed use of your vehicle for commercial driving. *If your insurance company knew this they would cancel you instantly.* And even YOU said this and know this and STILL you PIMP LIES.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Again, you have zero proof of this. By your logic, anyone who delivers pizza in their personal vehicle while covered by a commercial policy while on the clock is otherwise driving around uninsured because pizza delivery is ecluded. That's ******ed. No one said that a personal policy is "dual use" (a term that I've never heard anyone say), so quit being so damn dense and start citing specific cases where coverage for a covered loss was denied on the basis that the insured was involved in excluded activities unrelated to the claim. You can't, and you won't, and you are 100% wrong.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Between Scrubs & Sean it is clear that this critical issue is very UNCLEAR. It worries me that me and my car may be at risk


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Again, you have zero proof of this. By your logic, anyone who delivers pizza in their personal vehicle while covered by a commercial policy while on the clock is otherwise driving around uninsured because pizza delivery is ecluded. That's ******ed. No one said that a personal policy is "dual use" (a term that I've never heard anyone say), so quit being so damn dense and start citing specific cases where coverage for a covered loss was denied on the basis that the insured was involved in excluded activities unrelated to the claim. You can't, and you won't, and you are 100% wrong.


Your personal auto insurance policy does not cover part time or full time Ubering. *Your personal auto insurance is not 'in effect' for personal uses and 'not in effect' while Ubering. That's all there is to this matter. *

Your policy was obtained *even though you purposefully illegally withheld material information with undisclosed commercial driving* *and it is therefore invalid.*

*You can pull your own leg all you please. You are butt naked and you don't even care.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Between Scrubs & Sean it is clear that this critical issue is very UNCLEAR. It worries me that me and my car may be at risk


We all should be concerned with driving illegally and technically uninsured. I'm not Ubering until I get a commercial policy in place or I'm done. Uber can kiss my ass with their LIES.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Too late, you already Ubered once and now your policy that you paid premium on is null and void, despite the fact that you were never asked about Uber and thus did not lie or misrepresent anything on your application or subsequent renewals. You said it yourself.

Now if you will, please provide your name and DL # so I can report you as an uninsured motorist to the appropriate state bureau.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chigirlryder said:


> Hi everyone! Im new here and i am also feeling the pinch of rate cuts. I've been hoping for a protest. I'd like to get involved, but i think i have a really great idea to force rideshare companies to hear us. I need a lot of people to be ready to go at once. It does not require drivers to log off, and it will be way more effective. However, im not sure how to make sure the idea isnt read by big brother, and i can't afford to get deactivated right now. Any suggestions?


Talk to @chi1cabby, he's the brains of the bunch. He must have book learnin' and all.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Apparently you don't understand that there is not ONE INSURANCE COMPANY in the entire US that provides DUAL COVERAGE, sometimes on, sometimes not coverage currently Sean. *That is A LIE you bought hook line and sinker from false representations from UBER.*
> 
> *The real fact is that full time Uber drivers need full time commercial coverage and part time drivers aren't going to get ANY coverage.*
> 
> ...


I believe you. Of course, that probably diminshes your credibility with others a bit, but you've always got me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Too late, you already Ubered once and now your policy that you paid premium on is null and void, despite the fact that you were never asked about Uber and thus did not lie or misrepresent anything on your application or subsequent renewals. You said it yourself.
> 
> Now if you will, please provide your name and DL # so I can report you as an uninsured motorist to the appropriate state bureau.


Just keep putting that loaded gun to your own head SeanO.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

My radio is OFF, and it will stay off for the day.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ANY commercial use of a "privately" registered car requires a disclosure first to the state transport department here. Cars registered for business use pay a higher vehicle registration fee.

This info is provided by the State to insurance companies who quietly record the information until there is a claim. 

They happily take the premiums for years. But when its time to pay out and there is any non-disclosure known or suspected, they'll come at you with "do you know the criminal penalty for fraud"? 

Someone may end up being a prison ***** over this - and it Wont be Travis!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*THE TEAMSTERS OF THE 21ST CENTURY: HOW UBER, LYFT, AND FACEBOOK DRIVERS ARE ORGANIZING*

*http://m.fastcompany.com/3037371/th...uber-lyft-and-facebook-drivers-are-organizing*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

The above Fast Company article is replete with @uberpeople.net , @Worcester Sauce (can I get your autograph, please?), @Former Yellow Driver , @Sean O'Gorman mentions!


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Some interesting reading that makes scrurbscrud look like more of a fool:



> Auto Coverage Questions
> *Edition Date:* September 20, 2005 *Document Title:* acq.2005.09.20
> *State: *NY *Key(s): * PA30
> *Author:* EEF
> ...





> IL: Permissive Users Immune from Carrying Persons or Property for a Fee Exclusion
> *Edition Date:* April 6, 2004
> *State: *IL, Illinois
> * Key(s): * PA30
> ...


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

> Automobile - Education - Pizza and Other Delivery Services
> 
> *Edition Date:* August 1, 1995
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

...continued:



> *Public Policy Considerations*
> 
> In Salamon v. Progressive Classic Ins. Co., 2004 WL 237366 (Md. 2004), the insured was involved in a collision while delivering pizzas for his employer. Citing the policy?s ?carrying persons or property for a fee? exclusion, the insurer claimed coverage was barred. The insured admitted his actions were within the exclusion?s unambiguous language, but maintained the exclusion violated public policy. The court agreed explaining the General Assembly had not authorized the exclusion and therefore it impermissibly reduced the benefits below the statutory minimum levels in contravention of the state?s public policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

...part 3:



> Failure to Inform Insurer of a Change in the Use of the Vehicle As the above case law survey suggests, the "used to carry persons or property for a fee" exclusion will probably not preclude coverage-and the "public or livery conveyance" exclusion will almost certainly not preclude coverage-where a pizza delivery person is involved in an accident while using his own car. This result may seem unfair to an insurer which didn't know that the covered auto was being used for this purpose, especially if the car wasn't being used in this fashion when the insurance was purchased.
> 
> Assume, for example, that the insured wasn't using the car to deliver pizzas when he purchased insurance but later changed jobs and started using the covered auto to make his deliveries. Could the insurer deny coverage based on the insured's failure to inform the insurer that he was using the vehicle in a different (and presumably riskier) fashion?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

> Auto Liability Coverage Question of the Week - Is an Insured's Employee Using Her Personal Auto in Connection with the Insured's Business While Commuting to Work?
> 
> *Edition Date:* September 22, 2009 *Author:* Mark LoGalbo
> 
> ...





> Personal Auto Policy Annotations - PA32 - Use Of Vehicle In Other Business
> 
> *Edition Date:* April 1, 2005
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The above Fast Company article is replete with @uberpeople.net , @Worcester Sauce (can I get your autograph, please?), @Former Yellow Driver , @Sean O'Gorman mentions!


You had me all excited to read what was said, and then I clicked on the link and it was a bunch of garbled symbols.  Stupid work Internet Explorer browser. I eventually got it to load on my phone at least.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Sean, I love you man. My google-fu is strong, but nowhere near that strong. I had given up trying to educate that scrub, scrub.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Haha, this wasn't Google, it was PLRB coverage database, not accessible to the public. The nice thing is, while looking it up, it made it appear that I was actually doing work at my desk.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm on my way to the protest

Really curious to see how it goes

Hopefully something interesting happens

I'll probably just not work the whole day.

See you guys there. Uber onnnn!


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

NAP TIME for me  !! 'til 6pm eastern time. CHEERS!


----------



## U-b-er what? (Sep 27, 2014)

My phone is off in Seattle.


----------



## Hi_Ko (Sep 22, 2014)

LA full of UberXers. Just checked pax app.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

I've driven by like 3 times looking for parking and each time the crowd has gotten bigger and bigger. 

Some media folk are walking around with camera equipment. 

Looks promising. 

Think I'll just go back and forth between the protest and moving my car to other spots so I don't have to pay parking lol.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Not a single surge anywhere in SoCal.... nowhere! Santa Monica shows 100s of uberx!!!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Lots of drivers on the road in Miami/FT Lauderdale. Nobody should be too surprised. It'll take the courts, municipalities and legislatures to save these moronic self centered drivers from themselves. I'll continue to support this work stoppage and any future ones.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Courageous said:


> NAP TIME for me  !! 'til 6pm eastern time. CHEERS!


Ditto...check that....bar time !!! Heavy wind & rain in the forecast up here. Already started.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Some interesting reading that makes scrurbscrud look like more of a fool:


Yeah, sure. Here was the finding in the first so called verification of our illegal activity *from your citing:*

"*The son*/tortfeasor was not employed to transport other students and *was not paid or compensated for transporting* the injured claimant."

*Upon further checking with my insurance company 'anonymously' I discovered that in order for any DRIVER in my state doing RIDE SHARE their personal auto policy must have a TNC RIDER, which the insurance company will not provide, and would in fact cancel the policy.*

Pretty sure *if you bothered* to do the same you'd find out yer naked, as previously noted.


----------



## DrMiami (Oct 22, 2014)

I will be off all day in Miami


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Sean, I love you man. My google-fu is strong, but nowhere near that strong. I had given up trying to educate that scrub, scrub.


There is really only ONE simple solution to the question and it's a solution that every ride share driver NEEDS to do in order *to be 'legally insured' by their personal auto carrier:*

*GET A TNC RIDER attached to your personal automobile insurance.*

Good luck finding a personal auto policy that will provide one.

In addition I checked with the state regs in my state and YES, that TNC rider is specifically mentioned as a requirement to drive RIDE SHARE, WHICH RIDER I might add Uber didn't seem to give a shit if I had or not.

*All the whining, boo hooing and guesswork in the world won't make one bit of difference when it comes to being LEGALLY INSURED.*


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Sean, like I said before, you can't fix stupid, and scrub is well beyond fixing.

Anyway, it FEELS like I have my phone offline today so far. Soooo many drivers online, pings are pretty slow. Seems like this happens every couple weeks in Phoenix. Thankfully, if the trend holds, they'll give up by the weekend, per usual.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Sean, like I said before, you can't fix stupid, and scrub is well beyond fixing.
> 
> Anyway, it FEELS like I have my phone offline today so far. Soooo many drivers online, pings are pretty slow. Seems like this happens every couple weeks in Phoenix. Thankfully, if the trend holds, they'll give up by the weekend, per usual.


All ya gotta do to find out is BE HONEST AND LEGAL boyz. Just make a phone call for the real story to your personal auto insurance company.

I suspect you don't give a damn whether you're legal or not or have legal insurance.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hang about - I'm reading this stuff in English but its sounding like something I dont understand



scrurbscrud said:


> There is really only ONE simple solution to the question and it's a solution that every ride share driver NEEDS to do in order *to be 'legally insured' by their personal auto carrier:*
> 
> *GET A TNC RIDER attached to your personal automobile insurance.*
> 
> ...





Droosk said:


> Sean, like I said before, you can't fix stupid, and scrub is well beyond fixing.
> 
> Anyway, it FEELS like I have my phone offline today so far. Soooo many drivers online, pings are pretty slow. Seems like this happens every couple weeks in Phoenix. Thankfully, if the trend holds, they'll give up by the weekend, per usual.


Its clear Sean is in the insurance Business, and Droosk seems well read up on the subject.

So my question to you both is:

If an Uberx driver has his App on with no job to go onto to and has a accident which he/she is at fault - needs to claim for his and other car's damage and a injury to the other driver, will their private insurance cover the costs when they know the rideshare app is on.?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> All ya gotta do to find out is BE HONEST AND LEGAL boyz. Just make a phone call for the real story to your personal auto insurance company.
> 
> I suspect you don't give a damn whether you're legal or not or have legal insurance.


Please give me the name and number of who you spoke to at your insurance company so I can verify as well. This has to be a claims adjuster, as agents and customer service representatives do not make coverage determinations, nor are they necessarily well informed on the intricacies of policy language.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

My radio had been off all day, looks like the media is catching on.
http://nyp.st/1zkQX0H


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Let's hope the news media in the rest of the country follows suit.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Im looking at hundreds of uberx cars everywhere i check in the app with no surcharge whatsoever. 
It seems like it hasnt made any affect on uber or customer end.
Maybe some media coverage later about angry drivers gathering in front of uber offices


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Please give me the name and number of who you spoke to at your insurance company so I can verify as well. This has to be a claims adjuster, as agents and customer service representatives do not make coverage determinations, nor are they necessarily well informed on the intricacies of policy language.


Call your own insurance company Sean. I called mine. There are no personal auto insurance policies in place by my major US insurer for TNC riders to be attached to same.

If you happen to find one, let me know. Otherwise yer just flying by the seat of your pants. Your preferred methodology apparently.

And while you're at it, if you happen to have a LOAN on your car you may want to check the terms and conditions of same because if they knew drivers were driving their personal vehicles for livery I understand there may be issues with that as well.

I picked this info. up from the Colo. state bill for TNC's:

"IF THE VEHICLE THAT YOU PLAN TO USE TO PROVIDE
TRANSPORTATION NETWORK COMPANY SERVICES FOR OUR
TRANSPORTATION NETWORK COMPANY HAS A LIEN
AGAINST IT, *YOU MUST NOTIFY THE LIENHOLDER THAT
YOU WILL BE USING THE VEHICLE FOR TRANSPORTATION
SERVICES THAT MAY VIOLATE THE TERMS OF YOUR*
*CONTRACT WITH THE LIENHOLDER"*

*Good luck if you care...which obviously you DON'T.*

*Lead others into your dilemma while your at it PAL.*


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So my question to you both is:
> 
> If an Uberx driver has his App on with no job to go onto to and has a accident which he/she is at fault - needs to claim for his and other car's damage and a injury to the other driver, will their private insurance cover the costs when they know the rideshare app is on.?


My take on it is that there is coverage, as at the time of the incident, the driver was not transporting people or goods for a fee, nor was the vehicle being used as a livery conveyance. The cases that I cited in my above posts make it clear that in order for a vehicle to be considered livery, it has to be "open indiscriminately to conveying the (general) public, without limitation to certain persons or particular occasions or without being governed by special terms." Driving Uber doesn't meet the description of livery service, as riders are only transported when predetermined by Uber. The cases involving coverage for pizza delivery mention this as well, that using the vehicle for food delivery is covered because the driver is making deliveries that were pre-determined by the employer, not going around picking up people or items for anyone who requests them.

Once a ride request is accepted, it is my take that the exclusions would very likely apply (though from reading the definition of livery again, there _might_ be wiggle room for coverage) from the moment of acceptance until the trip is complete.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So my question to you both is:
> 
> If an Uberx driver has his App on with no job to go onto to and has a accident which he/she is at fault - needs to claim for his and other car's damage and a injury to the other driver, will their private insurance cover the costs when they know the rideshare app is on.?


I know your question was not directed at me, but, from my research...which I have tired of doing... that is the official, dynamic "grey area". It is the area that many of the city commissioners are targeting. Some, and I can't recall which, are requiring that "app on" requires Uber policy in effect...regardless of whether or not a driver has accepted a job.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Call your own insurance company Sean. I called mine


I *am* my insurance company. Do you not understand that? Again, agents and customer service reps don't make coverage determinations, claims adjusters do. I am a claims adjuster, you are not, whoever you called is not, and until you show me proof of a claim having been denied for an otherwise covered loss because of unrelated rideshare activity, you are wrong. If you weren't, then every state department of motor vehicles would be suspending the licenses of Uber drivers the second they are identified for driving without insurance.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

For the guys still driving today, you know how I and the rest of the United uber drivers feel about you, words that I can not post on a public forum.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> My take on it is that there is coverage, as at the time of the incident, the driver was not transporting people or goods for a fee, nor was the vehicle being used as a livery conveyance. The cases that I cited in my above posts make it clear that in order for a vehicle to be considered livery, it has to be "open indiscriminately to conveying the (general) public, without limitation to certain persons or particular occasions or without being governed by special terms." Driving Uber doesn't meet the description of livery service, as riders are only transported when predetermined by Uber. The cases involving coverage for *pizza delivery* mention this as well, that using the vehicle for food delivery is covered because the driver is making deliveries that were pre-determined by the employer, not going around picking up people or items for anyone who requests them.
> 
> Once a ride request is accepted, it is my take that the exclusions would very likely apply (though from reading the definition of livery again, there _might_ be wiggle room for coverage) from the moment of acceptance until the trip is complete.


*There is a much simpler track. CALL YOUR PERSONAL AUTO INSURANCE COMPANY and find out THE FACTS.*

*No personal auto insurance company is obligated to insure RIDE SHARE drivers, particularly if it is UNdisclosed ride share.*

And comparing this situation to pizza delivery is utter nonsense as well.

Here is another fairly recent article on the matters, which same you apparently continually disregard:
http://ww2.kqed.org/news/2014/01/20/ride-sharing-insurance-lyft-uberx-sidecar/

At least some drivers do their homework Sean.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> My take on it is that there is coverage, as at the time of the incident, the driver was not transporting people or goods for a fee, nor was the vehicle being used as a livery conveyance. The cases that I cited in my above posts make it clear that in order for a vehicle to be considered livery, it has to be "open indiscriminately to conveying the (general) public, without limitation to certain persons or particular occasions or without being governed by special terms." Driving Uber doesn't meet the description of livery service, as riders are only transported when predetermined by Uber. The cases involving coverage for pizza delivery mention this as well, that using the vehicle for food delivery is covered because the driver is making deliveries that were pre-determined by the employer, not going around picking up people or items for anyone who requests them.
> 
> Once a ride request is accepted, it is my take that the exclusions would very likely apply (though from reading the definition of livery again, there _might_ be wiggle room for coverage) from the moment of acceptance until the trip is complete.


Okay this has been an interesting thread on the trickiest subject. A lot you wiukd agree is subjective, every insurance policy is written differently for different jurisdictions.

If you drive Uberx, and need to make a Claim as I described, an insurance firm could at first refuse any claim. The only redress would be for the Uberx driver to take their insurance company to court is this correct?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I know your question was not directed at me, but, from my research...which I have tired of doing... that is the official, dynamic "grey area". It is the area that many of the city commissioners are targeting. Some, and I can't recall which, are requiring that "app on" requires Uber policy in effect...regardless of whether or not a driver has accepted a job.


Are Uber still asking its drivers to make any claims against their own insurance company first and then covering refusals?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Are Uber still asking its drivers to make any claims against their own insurance company first and then covering refusals?


Yes


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Okay this has been an interesting thread on the trickiest subject. A lot you wiukd agree is subjective, every insurance policy is written differently for different jurisdictions.
> 
> If you drive Uberx, and need to make a Claim as I described, an insurance firm could at first refuse any claim. The only redress would be for the Uberx driver to take their insurance company to court is this correct?


The problem is multi-fold here. Ride share is relatively new. The personal auto insurance companies haven't even addressed the numerous issues so they certainly can't even provide coverage.

Drivers can whine all they want about what they think about their personal auto insurance but the ONLY THING THAT MATTERS is what the INSURANCE COMPANIES SAY IN WRITING. There are no personal auto policies here in the U.S. that address this situation. You can't BUY a personal auto policy that addresses these matters. 
*
It's particularly an issue if a driver is driving full time like many of us are.* How for example can you have a PERSONAL AUTO INSURANCE POLICY if you drive FULL TIME for Uber?


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

The Lyft nopay is a far bigger story today than the protest. Just sayin'


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

scrub, lets break this down in bullet points, maybe you'll finally understand. Unlikely, but we'll try:


It is literally impossible to drive 24/7/365 in your PERSONAL vehicle. 
When you are app off, whether sitting in your home, or going to a movie, your personal insurance applies, by law, because it is still a PRIVATE/PERSONAL vehicle.
Case precident has been established on this, and proven by Sean with ACTUAL cases of personal vehicles being used for commercial gain.
It doesn't matter what the insurance companies say "in writing". What matters is what the courts say, and the courts disagree with you.
Just because something is "in writing", doesn't make it legal. I can put a sign up in my business that says "No black people". It doesn't matter that I put it in writing, it is not enforcable.
While the concept of ride share/TNC is new, using personal vehicles for commercial gain, IS NOT. TNC is the same thing under a different name.
Do yourself a favor and stop posting. You've already made yourself look incredibly foolish, and you're only making it worse.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> The Lyft nopay is a far bigger story today than the protest. Just sayin'


Stop crying, they will pay you your $50 you earned slaving away for them. Lol.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Stop crying, they will pay you your $50 you earned slaving away for them. Lol.


Crying? You really have a vivid imagination lol and it was $45.00


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver said:


> Crying? You really have a vivid imagination lol and it was $45.00


Sorry my bad. Lol


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

What if uber send out its own office employees to cover up for the drivers who aren't on the road??? Lol humm??


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

jakob said:


> What if uber send out its own office employees to cover up for the drivers who aren't on the road??? Lol humm??


Trust me, they are treated just as bad if not worse than the drivers, I am never mad at them, it's just some college kids trying to make a $ to pay off their school loans, and they are told by big corporate what to feed the drivers. If you ever read their responses, they are the typical corporate speak. Uber knows they have most of these drivers by the short hairs, especially the ones that they enticed with those fantastic Santander finance deals


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Call your own insurance company Sean. I called mine. There are no personal auto insurance policies in place by my major US insurer for TNC riders to be attached to same.
> 
> If you happen to find one, let me know. Otherwise yer just flying by the seat of your pants. Your preferred methodology apparently.
> 
> ...


Hey Scrubs & Sean....if memory serves, when one endorses an insurance check, is there not verbiage that stipulates that by endorsing the check, the insured represents that he/she has complied with the terms of their policy AND has made no false representations either by commission OR omission??


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Here in NY no insurance company "Allstate, Sate Farm and the like" will insure your private car to use as a taxi, and I am sure that the same goes for every other state, for the people here insisting otherwise, I challenge them to call their insurance company and tell them they are using their car as a taxi service to transport people around town during all times of the day, please let us know what their answer was, most likely, your policy has just been terminated.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Strike or protest in SD???? Didn't see anybody in downtown. 
There were twice as many drivers than usual on the map.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Uber does not care, their actions speak louder than words.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Here in NY no insurance company "Allstate, Sate Farm and the like" will insure your private car to use as a taxi, and I am sure that the same goes for every other state, for the people here insisting otherwise, I challenge them to call their insurance company and tell them they are using their car as a taxi service to transport people around town during all times of the day, please let us know what their answer was, most likely, your policy has just been terminated.


Fortunately it doesn't matter, because Uber picks up the coverage while using the vehicle as a "taxi". Plus, if I included it, one of the cases I found said that in the state of New York, insurers can't deny coverage for using your personal vehicle in such a manner because it goes against public policy.

It still has no impact on using your personal vehicle for personal use. What is being suggested would be like a commercial policy denying coverage for an employee using a company car for personal use, because they anticipated the car only being used 8 hours a day, but the guy might be a traveler in his free time and put 40k a year on it.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Hey Scrubs & Sean....if memory serves, when one endorses an insurance check, is there not verbiage that stipulates that by endorsing the check, the insured represents that he/she has complied with the terms of their policy AND has made no false representations either by commission OR omission??


It depends on the state. In Ohio, where I handle most of my claims, there's a statement like that on every form letter and every check. Iowa, for example, I think has no such statement.

When I went through training 9 years ago, the instructors that came in from the NICB and other anti-insurance fraud organizations basically said insurance fraud charges are tough to pursue because it is expensive, the authorities are disinterested due to a lack of "glamour", and public policy is generally on the side of the insured.

Most of an insurance company's SIU work is related to theft rings, staged accidents, claims for "phantom vehicles", inflated valuations, and arson. A policyholder not willingly offering up the fact that they rideshare when they weren't asked about it in the first place isn't a blip on the radar.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Fortunately it doesn't matter, because Uber picks up the coverage while using the vehicle as a "taxi". Plus, if I included it, one of the cases I found said that in the state of New York, insurers can't deny coverage for using your personal vehicle in such a manner because it goes against public policy.
> 
> It still has no impact on using your personal vehicle for personal use. What is being suggested would be like a commercial policy denying coverage for an employee using a company car for personal use, because they anticipated the car only being used 8 hours a day, but the guy might be a traveler in his free time and put 40k a year on it.


In NY you can not use your private car as a taxi, case closed, I have posted numerous threads in here regarding this, all the rules and regulations pertaining to this matter.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

Why do you even have to tell your insurance carrier you were driving your vehicle commercially when an accident happened?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> It depends on the state. In Ohio, where I handle most of my claims, there's a statement like that on every form letter and every check. Iowa, for example, I think has no such statement.
> 
> When I went through training 9 years ago, the instructors that came in from the NICB and other anti-insurance fraud organizations basically said insurance fraud charges are tough to pursue because it is expensive, the authorities are disinterested due to a lack of "glamour", and public policy is generally on the side of the insured.
> 
> Most of an insurance company's SIU work is related to theft rings, staged accidents, claims for "phantom vehicles", inflated valuations, and arson. A policyholder not willingly offering up the fact that they rideshare when they weren't asked about it in the first place isn't a blip on the radar.


Keep on dreaming, if you have a passanger in your car that you are transporting for business purposes you are liable for them, good luck with uber backing you up, by the time the lawyers are done with you, you wish you took a job at BK.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> Why do you even have to tell your insurance carrier you were driving your vehicle commercially when an accident happened?


Because when the cops arrive at the scene, you will have no choice but to tell them who that stranger is that is being taken to the hospital with back and neck pain. I am sure they will lie for you because you are a nice guy and served them candy and water.


----------



## Sharon Leigh (Aug 30, 2014)

Sure, in that case, but sometimes we're talking fender benders and no one got hurt...


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> Sure, in that case, but sometimes we're talking fender benders and no one got hurt...


Maybe you did not get hurt, but the passanger always gets that sudden sting in their neck. You need to realize that these are not your friends you are transporting, but complete strangers. I saw this lady being taken out of a cab in a stretcher that was rear ended, and the car had no damage, you do the math =$$$


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Sharon Leigh said:


> Sure, in that case, but sometimes we're talking fender benders and no one got hurt...


so why even report it to the police? just whip out that bankroll uber has been making you and make a cash offer with the other driver so as not to get it on your record...


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Everyone wants to be a Taxi driver, but have no idea how this all works, or the liabilities associated with operating a transportation business.


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> I hope Charleston Drivers do this, so I can reap the benefits lol


We know who you are brother. Go ahead!!!


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

driveLA said:


> A 3 hour protest makes this feasible
> 
> Everyone can take 3 hours out their day come on
> 
> ...


Some stinky Haitian will grab all the fares


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

floridog said:


> Some stinky Haitian will grab all the fares


Damn, I miss that smell. Used to smell like sweaty hard work to me.

So much better than the Axe body spray drivers we get in LA.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> Damn, I miss that smell. Used to smell like sweaty hard work to me.
> 
> So much better than the Axe body spray drivers we get in LA.


now i gottta find a new deodorant


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> now i gottta find a new deodorant


Essence of sweaty Haitian? I've had a few Uber/Lyft customers that would prefer the Axe scent. Instead they get me....essence of Dial soap and a non scented deodorant with freshly laundered clothing. Old school.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Essence of sweaty Haitian? I've had a few Uber/Lyft customers that would prefer the Axe scent. Instead they get me....essence of Dial soap and a non scented deodorant with freshly laundered clothing. Old school.


if you were meanuing me, i meant change from axe, not get sweaty haitian, unless maybe she really really cute wants to get all sweaty with me


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

So, I'm looking all over the place to find out what happened with the stoppage or strike or whatever you want to call it, as for me I take Wednesday and Sundays off anyways!! Please tell me that all these items we are mad about zre going to get immediate attention!


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

floridog said:


> We know who you are brother. Go ahead!!!


And I did turn my app off from 430 to 6, Charleston still had over 15 drivers on road.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Droosk said:


> scrub, lets break this down in bullet points, maybe you'll finally understand. Unlikely, but we'll try:
> 
> 
> It is literally impossible to drive 24/7/365 in your PERSONAL vehicle.




You seem to have a mistaken notion that to be driving 'full time' means 24/7/365.

It's pretty easy to discern full time from part time. Your tax return. Courts subpoena tax records all the time.


> When you are app off, whether sitting in your home, or going to a movie, your personal insurance applies, by law, because it is still a PRIVATE/PERSONAL vehicle.




Uh, no it's not. In my case (and that of every full timer with a brain) 100% of my vehicle miles are ride share miles and are on my return as business a miles deduction.


> Case precident has been established on this, and proven by Sean with ACTUAL cases of personal vehicles being used for commercial gain.




His bullshit citings are meaningless to the applications. Why he thinks that constitutes applicable case law is another subject, isn't it?

*This entire arena remains largely untested in state courts, though that is changing rapidly. I'd expect the personal auto insurance companies to catch up on the subject sometime.*


> It doesn't matter what the insurance companies say "in writing".




*What a jackass statement.* Good lord. *What are you thinking?* I'll put that quote up there with Sean's "I am my insurance company." Sure you are. And an attorney too huh? Some of you guys have just never dealt with attorneys, it would appear.


> What matters is what the courts say, and the courts disagree with you.




No insurance company is obligated by the courts to provide insurance to ride share people. What makes you think they are? *They can't be forced to provide insurance. And they sure as hell do not have to pay any claim where the insured is in violation of written terms of their policies.*


> *Just because something is "in writing", doesn't make it legal*. I can put a sign up in my business that says "No black people". It doesn't matter that I put it in writing, it is not enforcable.




Stupid comment number 2 of your post. Insurance policies are in no way equated to discriminatory signs in windows. They are mutually agreed terms and conditions between parties *aka AN ENFORCEBLE CONTRACT.*


> While the concept of ride share/TNC is new, using personal vehicles for commercial gain, IS NOT. TNC is the same thing under a different name.




No, it's a funny little term that UBER and LYFT dreamt up to avoid being called LIVERY or TAXI or LIMO or CAB service. Meaning *GIVING PEOPLE RIDES FOR MONEY AS A BUSINESS.*


> Do yourself a favor and stop posting. You've already made yourself look incredibly foolish, and you're only making it worse.


*Do yourself a favor and stop leading ride share drivers into FRAUD and pimping for UBER.*


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

dandydriver said:


> why not join the National class action lawsuit against the founder of the company


*I think a nice fraudulent enticement lawsuit against Uber would work just fine.*


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey @Sean O'Gorman, so I went to a recruiting event tonight. One of the local cab companies is launching their own on demand app based service and courting Uber drivers  Anyway, one of the steps in the application process was filling out paperwork for commercial insurance. They had actual insurance agents and adjusters there to answer questions and help. I asked them, do I need to inform my personal insurance company about these types of activites, and they all answered, unanimously, no. Since it is still, by law, a personal vehicle, they are required, by law, to offer and provide personal insurance. The commercial insurance (Such as the policy that Uber provides), is effective only when the vehicle is actually being operated in a commercial activity, or app on. Otherwise, the personal insurance is valid and in place. They did mention that they can only speak to Arizona law though, as each state has its own certifications and requirements.

So, yeah, as expected


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> The idea is that it punishes drivers who don't comply with the work stoppage, even if it will cost you a minimum fare.
> 
> We need to use the tools that we have available to us to enforce solidarity.


Okay, you have the best handle I've seen on here yet. I've been pissed since I got the email yesterday announcing the rate cuts. You actually made me laugh out loud. My stress is gone, I have a new outlook, and I'm ready ready to go back to Ubering.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Here is a random protest idea. 
Since everyone loves $ , have a big get together for drivers during a busy period. Provide food and drinks and guaranteed pay $xx dollars an hour. Chose a very busy time and location where the offer will bring drivers. So instead of stressing on the road they can relax and get paid.
Just gotta fund it. Get it to the media. Plan it well ahead. Speaking of funding I recall the crying girl who took Uber on a high surge and went online to raise the funds.
Maybe that could be one of the funding sources...


----------



## Sly (Aug 30, 2014)

just drive said:


> Here is a random protest idea.
> Since everyone loves $ , have a big get together for drivers during a busy period. Provide food and drinks and guaranteed pay $xx dollars an hour. Chose a very busy time and location where the offer will bring drivers. So instead of stressing on the road they can relax and get paid.
> Just gotta fund it. Get it to the media. Plan it well ahead. Speaking of funding I recall the crying girl who took Uber on a high surge and went online to raise the funds.
> Maybe that could be one of the funding sources...


Ok, You do that.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

just drive said:


> Here is a random protest idea.
> Since everyone loves $ , have a big get together for drivers during a busy period. Provide food and drinks and guaranteed pay $xx dollars an hour. Chose a very busy time and location where the offer will bring drivers. So instead of stressing on the road they can relax and get paid.
> Just gotta fund it. Get it to the media. Plan it well ahead. Speaking of funding I recall the crying girl who took Uber on a high surge and went online to raise the funds.
> Maybe that could be one of the funding sources...


Texas BBQ ?


----------



## hex1337 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sadly there is nothing you or I can do.

The taxi industry is notorious at tax evasion. Uber is able to promise the governments of the world an ensuring tax claim on >90% of all transactions since majority of the transactions are made through the app and not with real physical notes.


----------

